# North west OOM 2014



## Birchy (Feb 10, 2014)

Format now decided.


Matchplay format to decide OOM ranking for the finale.

1st round
16 players get drawn out into 8 matches.

2nd round
8 winners from last round drawn out to play each other. Bottom 8 drawn to play each other too.

3rd round
4 winners from top matches drawn out into 2 matches
4 losers from top matches drawn out into 2 matches
4 winners from bottom matches drawn out into 2 matches
4 losers from bottom matches drawn into 2 matches

4th round
Last 16 matches are decided by the above procedure and will decide the rank 1-16 for the final. Each seeding position either comes with a monetary value or points to take into the final.

Grand Finale
Full handicap medal at a venue in the north west starting with the rankings decided from the matchplay. This is a bit like the fedex cup where everybody still has some chance but the top rankers have the best chance.

Currently based on 16. If we get more some tweaking will be required.

Please state if you want to play on this thread etc.

1.Birchy
2.Valentino
3.Huds1475
4.Bluewolf
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 10, 2014)

I'll play in this Coolio, boss format.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 10, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I'll play in this Coolio, boss format.
		
Click to expand...

We gonna have your presence this time pal??  :whoo:


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 10, 2014)

as defending champion ill have to be there to hand over the trophy!   I couldn't possibly fluke it again  :thup:


count me in.    smashing format!


----------



## Odvan (Feb 10, 2014)

Footy fixtures dependant Birchy, I am in.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 10, 2014)

Birchy said:



			We gonna have your presence this time pal??  :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Most definitely pal, i can't wait for the draw, will it be televised?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 10, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			as defending champion ill have to be there to hand over the trophy!   I couldn't possibly fluke it again  :thup:


count me in.    smashing format!
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget, you have to add to last years trophy.

As some simpletons can't copy and paste, I've done it for you:-

1.Birchy
2.Valentino
3.Huds1475
4.Bluewolf
5. Stuart C
6. Gary in Derry (off 7/8ths as he was last years winner).
7. Liverbirdie
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 10, 2014)

Odvan said:



			Footy fixtures dependant Birchy, I am in.
		
Click to expand...

You will get plenty chances to play the matches mate so i wouldnt worry about that :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 10, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Most definitely pal, i can't wait for the draw, will it be televised?
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking of doing a live youtube feed for it. Might do it from the clubhouse at Caldy on 2nd March :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 10, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Most definitely pal, i can't wait for the draw, will it be televised?
		
Click to expand...

Scouser has got a nice velvet bag - it goes well with his shoes.:whoo:


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 10, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Scouser has got a nice velvet bag - it goes well with his shoes.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...


Haha does he use it to polish his head?


----------



## Odvan (Feb 10, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Don't forget, you have to add to last years trophy.

As some simpletons can't copy and paste, I've done it for you:-

1.Birchy
2.Valentino
3.Huds1475
4.Bluewolf
5. Stuart C
6. Gary in Derry (off 7/8ths as he was last years winner).
7. Liverbirdie
8. 
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.

Click to expand...

As some people can't read, I've done it for ya....

1.Birchy
2.Valentino
3.Huds1475
4.Bluewolf
5. Stuart C
6. Gary in Derry (off 7/8ths as he was last years winner).
7. Odvan
8. Liverbirdie
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 10, 2014)

1.Birchy
 2.Valentino
 3.Huds1475
 4.Bluewolf
 5. Stuart C
 6. Gary in Derry (off 7/8ths as he was last years winner).
 7. Odvan
 8. Liverbirdie
 9. Louise_a
 10.
 11.
 12.
 13.
 14.
 15.
 16.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 11, 2014)

1.Birchy
2.Valentino
3.Huds1475
4.Bluewolf
5. Stuart C
6. Gary in Derry (off 1/2ths as he was last years winner).
7. Odvan
8. Liverbirdie
9. Louise_a
10.NWJocko
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 11, 2014)

1.Birchy
 2.Valentino
 3.Huds1475
 4.Bluewolf
 5. Stuart C
 6. Gary in Derry (off 1/2ths as he was last years winner).
 7. Odvan
 8. Liverbirdie
 9. Louise_a
 10.NWJocko
 11.Qwerty
 12.
 13.
 14.
 15.
 16. 

Ive added the people who have shown interest already etc.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks mate, only just seen this, sounds like a great Format :thup:


----------



## Junior (Feb 11, 2014)

1.Birchy
 2.Valentino
 3.Huds1475
 4.Bluewolf
 5. Stuart C
 6. Gary in Derry (off 1/2ths as he was last years winner).
 7. Odvan
 8. Liverbirdie
 9. Louise_a
 10.NWJocko
 11.Qwerty
 12. Junior
 13.
 14.
 15.
 16. 

Yip, i'll have some of this. I take it home and away is decided by the draw?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 11, 2014)

Junior said:



			1.Birchy
 2.Valentino
 3.Huds1475
 4.Bluewolf
 5. Stuart C
 6. Gary in Derry (off 1/2ths as he was last years winner).
 7. Odvan
 8. Liverbirdie
 9. Louise_a
 10.NWJocko
 11.Qwerty
 12. Junior
 13.
 14.
 15.
 16. 

Yip, i'll have some of this. I take it home and away is decided by the draw?
		
Click to expand...

No home or away. Matches can be played anywhere that the two players like as this will increase flexibility of when the games can be played. I will be organising a few twilight games and one or two weekend ones which people can tag along to play their matches at as well if they want to.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 11, 2014)

1.Birchy
 2.Valentino
 3.Huds1475
 4.Bluewolf
 5. Stuart C
 6. Gary in Derry (off 1/2ths as he was last years winner).
 7. Odvan
 8. Liverbirdie
 9. Louise_a
 10.NWJocko
 11.Qwerty
 12. Junior
 13.Karlcole (HCAP pending)
 14.
 15.
 16.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 11, 2014)

1.Birchy
 2.Valentino
 3.Huds1475
 4.Bluewolf
 5. Stuart C
 6. Gary in Derry (off 1/2ths as he was last years winner).
 7. Odvan
 8. Liverbirdie
 9. Louise_a
 10.NWJocko
 11.Qwerty
 12. Junior
 13.Karlcole (HCAP pending)
 14.Scouser
 15.
 16.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 11, 2014)

Scouser said:



			1.Birchy
 2.Valentino
 3.Huds1475
 4.Bluewolf
 5. Stuart C
 6. Gary in Derry (off 1/2ths as he was last years winner).
 7. Odvan
 8. Liverbirdie
 9. Louise_a
 10.NWJocko
 11.Qwerty
 12. Junior
 13.Karlcole (HCAP pending)
 14.*Scouser*
 15.
 16.
		
Click to expand...

Could spell trouble for the Skem wolf! :whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 11, 2014)

1.Birchy
 2.Valentino
 3.Huds1475
 4.Bluewolf
 5. Stuart C
 6. Gary in Derry (off 1/2ths as he was last years winner).
 7. Odvan
 8. Liverbirdie
 9. Louise_a
 10.NWJocko
 11.Qwerty
 12. Junior
 13.Karlcole (HCAP pending)
 14.Scouser (the wolf slayer):whoo:
 15.
 16.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 11, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			1.Birchy
 2.Valentino
 3.Huds1475
 4.Bluewolf
 5. Stuart C
 6. Gary in Derry (off 1/2ths as he was last years winner).
 7. Odvan
 8. Liverbirdie
 9. Louise_a
 10.NWJocko
 11.Qwerty
 12. Junior
 13.Karlcole (HCAP pending)
 14.Scouser (the wolf slayer):whoo:
 15.
 16.
		
Click to expand...

Some knob borrowed THE ball and lost it on me.  If I can find it I will post the pic later!


----------



## Birchy (Feb 11, 2014)

1.Birchy
 2.Valentino
 3.Huds1475
 4.Bluewolf
 5. Stuart C
 6. Gary in Derry (off 1/2ths as he was last years winner).
 7. Odvan
 8. Liverbirdie
 9. Louise_a
 10.NWJocko
 11.Qwerty
 12. Junior
 13.Karlcole (HCAP pending)
 14.Scouser (the wolf slayer) :whoo:
 15.Gregbwfc
 16.

P.S Don't worry about number of places, keep them coming. Ive got a slightly tweaked format up my sleeve if required :thup:


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 11, 2014)

Birchy said:



			No home or away. Matches can be played anywhere that the two players like as this will increase flexibility of when the games can be played. I will be organising a few twilight games and one or two weekend ones which people can tag along to play their matches at as well if they want to.
		
Click to expand...


I'll be a cling-on Birchy. I'll try pop over whenever I can.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 11, 2014)

Just to add a bit more information for anybody thinking of playing.

Will likely start first week in April and you will have roughly 6 weeks to play each match. You will have 4 matches then the finals day at the end of September/ beginning of October TBC. This gives people plenty of time to get things arranged and even in holiday season if somebody is away for 2 weeks there still a good chunk of time to get the match in.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 11, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Could spell trouble for the Skem wolf! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


These Skem rumours are getting out of hand Dan.   I think your going to have to move house mate..

Have you ever thought of living by the Sea?

Theres a lovely place just a few miles north of Blackpool that I think you'd really love.  

Just think..  on the beach by day, Flying kites and having barbecues, and sipping continental lagers in the trendy cafe bars by night.  Oh, I nearly forgot the local (rather exclusive) Golf club.
:cheers:



Skem will seem like a million miles away :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Feb 11, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			These Skem rumours
		
Click to expand...

Is he not from Skem then?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 11, 2014)

1.Birchy
 2.Valentino
 3.Huds1475
 4.Bluewolf
 5. Stuart C
 6. Gary in Derry (off 1/2ths as he was last years winner).
 7. Odvan
 8. Liverbirdie
 9. Louise_a
 10.NWJocko
 11.Qwerty
 12. Junior
 13.Karlcole (HCAP pending)
 14.Scouser (the wolf slayer) 
 15.Gregbwfc
 16.Karl102

 P.S Don't worry about number of places, keep them coming. Ive got a slightly tweaked format up my sleeve if required


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 11, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Is he not from Skem then?
		
Click to expand...

 Sounds like he's from Skem, dresses like he's from Skem............


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 11, 2014)

Ok then... Lets put these scurrilous rumours to rest......

I am not from Skelmersdale.. I'm a Wiganer through and through.. Born on the banks of the Leeds-Liverpool Canal, within earshot of Springfield Park.... A proud graduate of Beech Hill Primary school, Gidlow Middle School and Deanery High School... Following these highly regarded establishments, I graduated from Wigan Technological College and ventured South to Nottingham University... I then sauntered back North and eventually ended up in Appley Bridge..  *NOT BLOODY SKELMERSDALE......

*Anyhoo... Coolio, there will be a tenner donated to H4H if you draw me against Scouser.. Considering I trounced him all 3 days in York, then it'll be as good as a bye for me.... Now I'm heading off to write a new slogan on my Titleists.... *Peanut head slayer. *&#8203; I wonder if they have that on a Tin Cup?


----------



## Scouser (Feb 11, 2014)

Tin Cup?  What's that?


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 11, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Tin Cup?  What's that?
		
Click to expand...

Don't you start Peanut head.. I though we agreed that you didn't want the tin cup, and wanted the food instead.. I can't remember whether we sorted that out though.. Did I pay for some food in York? Or do I still owe you?


----------



## Scouser (Feb 11, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Don't you start Peanut head.. I though we agreed that you didn't want the tin cup, and wanted the food instead.. I can't remember whether we sorted that out though.. Did I pay for some food in York? Or do I still owe you?
		
Click to expand...

I took Pitty on u and a chipped in for my Indian


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 11, 2014)

Scouser said:



			I took Pitty on u and a chipped in for my Indian
		
Click to expand...

Pah.. First time you've chipped anything in...


----------



## Scouser (Feb 11, 2014)

Knob


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 11, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Knob
		
Click to expand...

Careful, that Tourrettes is getting out of hand again...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 11, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Ok then... Lets put these scurrilous rumours to rest......

I am not from Skelmersdale.. I'm a Wiganer through and through.. Born on the banks of the Leeds-Liverpool Canal, within earshot of Springfield Park.... A proud graduate of Beech Hill Primary school, Gidlow Middle School and Deanery High School... Following these highly regarded establishments, I graduated from Wigan Technological College and ventured South to Nottingham University... I then sauntered back North and eventually ended up in Appley Bridge..  *NOT BLOODY SKELMERSDALE......

*QUOTE] He doth protest too much! That sounds like an alter ego dreamed up on spooks.:ears:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Feb 11, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Born on the banks of the Leeds-Liverpool Canal,
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, thank god my mum made it to the hospital, wouldn't have relished being born on the banks of the Thames


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 11, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sounds like he's from Skem, dresses like he's from Skem............
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:  

Wolfie is in denial here, skems not a bad place to be from


----------



## Scouser (Feb 11, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			:rofl:  

Wolfie is in denial here, skems not a bad place to be from 

Click to expand...

In a roundabout way....


----------



## Odvan (Feb 11, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Just to add a bit more information for anybody thinking of playing.

Will likely start first week in April and you will have roughly 6 weeks to play each match. You will have 4 matches then the finals day at the end of September/ beginning of October TBC. This gives people plenty of time to get things arranged and even in holiday season if somebody is away for 2 weeks there still a good chunk of time to get the match in.
		
Click to expand...

Whichever poor soul draws me, I'll await my card before playing. All being well mid-April I'll be 'good' to go.


----------



## Vikingman (Feb 11, 2014)

Can I be entrant No 17.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 11, 2014)

Vikingman said:



			Can I be entrant No 17.
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate of course :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 11, 2014)

1.Birchy
 2.Valentino
 3.Huds1475
 4.Bluewolf
 5. Stuart C
 6. Gary in Derry (off 1/2ths as he was last years winner).
 7. Odvan
 8. Liverbirdie
 9. Louise_a
 10.NWJocko
 11.Qwerty
 12. Junior
 13.Karlcole (HCAP pending)
 14.Scouser (the wolf slayer) 
15.Gregbwfc
 16.Karl102
17.Vikingman

P.S Don't worry about number of places, keep them coming. Ive got a slightly tweaked format up my sleeve if required


----------



## Scouser (Feb 11, 2014)

1.Birchy
 2.Valentino
 3.Huds1475
 4.Bluewolf
 5. Stuart C
 6. Gary in Derry (off 1/2ths as he was last years winner).
 7. Odvan
 8. Liverbirdie
 9. Louise_a
 10.NWJocko
 11.Qwerty
 12. Junior
 13.Karlcole (HCAP pending)
 14.Scouser (the wolf slayer) 
15.Gregbwfc
 16.Karl102
17.Vikingman
18. Podgster (possible)


----------



## Jack_bfc (Feb 11, 2014)

don't want to end up on an odd number but would like to be considered. 

Will have joined my new club and have a 'new' HC by April....


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 11, 2014)

id imagine there will be at least a few more people joining this so don't worry jack!


----------



## Birchy (Feb 12, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			don't want to end up on an odd number but would like to be considered. 

Will have joined my new club and have a 'new' HC by April....
		
Click to expand...

More than welcome Jack!

Same goes for anybody else thinking about it. All welcome :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 12, 2014)

1.Birchy
 2.Valentino
 3.Huds1475
 4.Bluewolf
 5. Stuart C
 6. Gary in Derry (off 1/2ths as he was last years winner).
 7. Odvan
 8. Liverbirdie
 9. Louise_a
 10.NWJocko
 11.Qwerty
 12. Junior
 13.Karlcole (HCAP pending)
 14.Scouser (the wolf slayer) 
 15.Gregbwfc
 16.Karl102
 17.Vikingman
 18. Podgster (possible)
19.Jack_bfc


----------



## thepodgster (Feb 12, 2014)

Remove the possible please coolio - thanks


----------



## Scouser (Feb 12, 2014)

thepodgster said:



			Remove the possible please coolio - thanks
		
Click to expand...


Cut and paste


----------



## Scouser (Feb 12, 2014)

1.Birchy
 2.Valentino
 3.Huds1475
 4.Bluewolf
 5. Stuart C
 6. Gary in Derry (off 1/2ths as he was last years winner).
 7. Odvan
 8. Liverbirdie
 9. Louise_a
 10.NWJocko
 11.Qwerty
 12. Junior
 13.Karlcole (HCAP pending)
 14.Scouser (the wolf slayer) 
 15.Gregbwfc
 16.Karl102
 17.Vikingman
 18. Podgster (knoob) 
19.Jack_bfc


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 12, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Cut and paste
		
Click to expand...

 Are you reading the instructions on your wig again?:whoo:


----------



## Scouser (Feb 12, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Are you reading the instructions on your wig again?:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 12, 2014)

Scouser said:



			No.
		
Click to expand...

 Put the cat down then, and clean that glue off him.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 12, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Put the cat down then, and clean that glue off him.
		
Click to expand...

You need to lay off the ale.  I even think Danny would be funnier than you right now!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 12, 2014)

Scouser said:



			You need to lay off the ale.  I even think Danny would be funnier than you right now!
		
Click to expand...

 Ooh, bitch. Miaaaaooooowww


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 12, 2014)

Scouser said:



			You need to lay off the ale.  I even think Danny would be funnier than you right now!
		
Click to expand...

 I'd absolutely guaran-damn-tee it sausage muncher


----------



## Birchy (Feb 17, 2014)

1.Birchy
 2.Valentino
 3.Huds1475
 4.Bluewolf
 5. Stuart C
 6. Gary in Derry (off 1/2ths as he was last years winner).
 7. Odvan
 8. Liverbirdie
 9. Louise_a
 10.NWJocko
 11.Qwerty
 12.Jack_bfc 
 13.Karlcole (HCAP pending)
 14.Scouser (the wolf slayer) 
 15.Gregbwfc
 16.Karl102
 17.Vikingman
 18.Podgster

1 Man down!


----------



## karlcole (Feb 17, 2014)

Any idea when the draw will be for this etc?


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 17, 2014)

I think I would want to watch a few of these matches... A comedy write up of each one is a must....


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 18, 2014)

Karl102 said:



			I think I would want to watch a few of these matches... A comedy write up of each one is a must....
		
Click to expand...

You're thinking of one possible match in particular aren't you???


----------



## Scouser (Feb 18, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			You're thinking of one possible match in particular aren't you???

Click to expand...

I hear people still talk about.... 

Sky have asked for the rights if it should happen again


----------



## dewsweeper (Feb 18, 2014)

This will be my first forum meet,really looking forward to it.
Goodness knows what you all will make of me,not only a wrinkley but a' cockernee' from Peckham ,way back.
Are there courtesy shots for seniors ???
Dewsweeper


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 18, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			You're thinking of one possible match in particular aren't you???

Click to expand...

If any match is half as entertaining as the one in question, we should take a camera and make a film and sell it....


----------



## Scouser (Feb 18, 2014)

Karl102 said:



			If any match is half as entertaining as the one in question, we should take a camera and make a film and sell it....
		
Click to expand...

Who has top billing!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 18, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Who has top billing!
		
Click to expand...

 With you, Danny, Karl, Fish, Junior, Podge - It would look like a re-make of "The wanderers":-


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 18, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Who has top billing!
		
Click to expand...

You get top billing mate as you beat me in our last official grudge match..:thup:... Then, after 11 holes, I'd be back to top billing..

Oh, and LB, that genuinely made me laugh out loud.. Great picture..... I will get my revenge though...


----------



## Junior (Feb 18, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			With you, Danny, Karl, Fish, Junior, Podge - It would look like a re-make of "The wanderers":-  






Click to expand...

Hahaha.......now imagine that pic with your flat cap !!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 18, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			You get top billing mate as you beat me in our last official grudge match..:thup:... Then, after 11 holes, I'd be back to top billing..

Oh, and LB, that genuinely made me laugh out loud.. Great picture..... I will get my revenge though...
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff mate, it was an ok film that people said was on a par with "the warriors".It wasn't.

The warriors - now that was a great 80's film when you were a teenager.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 18, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			You get top billing mate as you beat me in our last official grudge match..:thup:... Then, after 11 holes, I'd be back to top billing..

Oh, and LB, that genuinely made me laugh out loud.. Great picture..... I will get my revenge though...
		
Click to expand...

Are people suggesting we provided entertainment?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 19, 2014)

karlcole said:



			Any idea when the draw will be for this etc?
		
Click to expand...

Sunday 2nd March fella :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Feb 19, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Sunday 2nd March fella :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Is it televised or at least sent out via Skype


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 19, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Sunday 2nd March fella :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Do you have an I dependant adjudicator?  Not that I don't trust you, but.....no, actually, it's because I don't trust you. Your missus doesn't count either.......


----------



## Birchy (Feb 19, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Do you have an I dependant adjudicator?  Not that I don't trust you, but.....no, actually, it's because I don't trust you. Your missus doesn't count either.......

Click to expand...

It will be at Caldy you plum :rofl:

Ive already fixed one tie anyway :whoo: Im going to heat the balls


----------



## Scouser (Feb 19, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Im going to heat the balls 

Click to expand...

Errrrrr


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 19, 2014)

Birchy said:



			It will be at Caldy you plum :rofl:

Ive already fixed one tie anyway :whoo: Im going to heat the balls 

Click to expand...

How would I know it was at Caldy you chuff nugget! I'm not playing it!!!!!!!!

And what you're doing with your balls is of no interest to me. Just make sure you wash your hands afterwards.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 19, 2014)

Get sky sports on choppers, some proper matchplay on :thup:


----------



## centuryg5 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi Guys, I'm up for a bit of a challenge, Can you count me in please ?. Bill


----------



## Scouser (Feb 19, 2014)

centuryg5 said:



			Hi Guys, I'm up for a bit of a challenge, Can you count me in please ?. Bill
		
Click to expand...

I will say it first.... Only if the avatar is you


----------



## centuryg5 (Feb 19, 2014)

Scouser said:



			I will say it first.... Only if the avatar is you
		
Click to expand...


'Fraid not Scouser,That's me missus


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 19, 2014)

centuryg5 said:



			'Fraid not Scouser,That's me missus 

Click to expand...

 Then make sure you let me know when your out playing your match.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 19, 2014)

centuryg5 said:



			'Fraid not Scouser,That's me missus 

Click to expand...

Does she caddy


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 19, 2014)

centuryg5 said:



			'Fraid not Scouser,That's me missus 

Click to expand...

I bet you didn't meet her in the "blood tub".


----------



## Birchy (Feb 24, 2014)

1.Birchy
2.Valentino
3.Huds1475
4.Bluewolf
5. Stuart C
6. Gary in Derry (off 1/2ths as he was last years winner).
7. Odvan
8. Liverbirdie
9. Louise_a
10.NWJocko
11.Qwerty
12.Jack_bfc 
13.Karlcole (HCAP pending)
14.Scouser (the wolf slayer) 
15.Gregbwfc
16.Karl102
17.Vikingman
18.Podgster
19.Centuryg5

First round drawn this Sunday. Any more interested speak now!! 

Will finalise the format going off the numbers on Friday ready for the draw on Sunday. Any drop outs after that will be treated as a bye for the opponent they get drawn against and naturally the drop outs will go to the bottom of the ranking table eventually.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 24, 2014)

Happy to host any of the ties at my gaff if a neutral venue is required. :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 24, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Happy to host any of the ties at my gaff if a neutral venue is required. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good idea, likewise I'm happy to host tie(s).  Be a good excuse to get out and play more golf :whoo:


----------



## centuryg5 (Feb 24, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I bet you didn't meet her in the "blood tub".

Click to expand...

 She worked Part time in the Biddy on Hoylake Rd,(my local ,what was) then did a bit of chalking up in the bookies next door...


----------



## Scouser (Feb 24, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Happy to host any of the ties at my gaff if a neutral venue is required. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Where's my invite.... I'm only 10 mins from there... Some golf buddy you are :cheers:


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 24, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Where's my invite.... I'm only 10 mins from there... Some golf buddy you are :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

You're always welcome matey.. No invite necessary for you..:thup:


----------



## Scouser (Feb 24, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			You're always welcome matey.. No invite necessary for you..:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know I can book through the Pro Shop... I kinda meant as your guest


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 24, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Yeah I know I can book through the Pro Shop... I kinda meant as your guest 

Click to expand...

Oh right... well... erm..... I think I'm washing my hair that day.. Which day was it you wanted to play again? Yep, definately washing my hair...


Open invite matey.. Whenever you're free...:thup:


----------



## Scouser (Feb 25, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Oh right... well... erm..... I think I'm washing my hair that day.. Which day was it you wanted to play again? Yep, definately washing my hair...


Open invite matey.. Whenever you're free...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Can't washing my hair:rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 25, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Can't washing my hair:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Which one?


----------



## Scouser (Feb 25, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Which one?
		
Click to expand...

The one on my big toe


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 25, 2014)

Scouser said:



			The one on my big toe
		
Click to expand...

 You'll have to be more specific, they have 4 big toes over that way.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 25, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			You'll have to be more specific, they have 4 big toes over that way.

Click to expand...

And each one will soon be covered in steel toe caps and travelling at light speed towards your ample backside if these quips carry on... I was just thinking today that the best view from my golf course is when the clouds drop and hide Scouseland from those of us lucky enough to live in the civilized world... Or Wigan as it's better known...


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 25, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I was just thinking today that the best view from my golf course is when the clouds drop and hide Scouseland 

Click to expand...

I thought your new course was in St Helens Danny.. Isn't St Helens in Merseyside?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 25, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			I thought your new course was in St Helens Danny.. Isn't St Helens in Skem? 

Click to expand...

:mmm:


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 25, 2014)

Birchy said:



			:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

It's neither in St Helens or Skem. It's at the top of Billinge Hill. Between St Helens and Wigan. With lovely views over North Wales, The Wirral, Cheshire and Merseyside.


----------



## peterlav (Feb 25, 2014)

1.Birchy
 2.Valentino
 3.Huds1475
 4.Bluewolf
 5. Stuart C
 6. Gary in Derry (off 1/2ths as he was last years winner).
 7. Odvan
 8. Liverbirdie
 9. Louise_a
 10.NWJocko
 11.Qwerty
 12.Jack_bfc 
 13.Karlcole (HCAP pending)
 14.Scouser (the wolf slayer) 
 15.Gregbwfc
 16.Karl102
 17.Vikingman
 18.Podgster
 19.Centuryg5
 20.Peterlav

Hello again everyone! Haven't been on here since just before the OOM final last year. Sounds like an interesting format for this year, should be good fun, hopefully I get to play more times than the 4 rounds I managed last year!


----------



## peterlav (Feb 25, 2014)

Almost forgot to ask, have I missed much? :blah:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 25, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Almost forgot to ask, have I missed much? :blah:
		
Click to expand...

Good to see you back Peter! 

Well done for making it up to a nice round 20! :thup:

Not too much really, weather has been shocking so nothing major really happened yet!

Theres a space at Caldy this Sunday if you fancy a game


----------



## Scouser (Feb 25, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			It's neither in St Helens or Skem. It's at the top of Billinge Hill. Between St Helens and Wigan. With lovely views over North Wales, The Wirral, Cheshire and Merseyside.
		
Click to expand...

Its one or the other though!


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 25, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Its one or the other though!
		
Click to expand...

Technically it's St Helens.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 25, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Technically it's St Helens. 

Click to expand...

That's got to hurt


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 25, 2014)

Scouser said:



			That's got to hurt
		
Click to expand...

More than you know.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 25, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			More than you know. 

Click to expand...

Wait until derby day, seen a few Stains players playing your course. Giving them the full treatment first hand would be worth the pain :whoo:


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 25, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Wait until derby day, seen a few Stains players playing your course. Giving them the full treatment first hand would be worth the pain :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Living in Skem and playing golf in St Helens  should be pittied not laughed at....


----------



## Birchy (Feb 25, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Living in Skem and playing golf in St Helens  should be pittied not laughed at....
		
Click to expand...

Now you put it like that.........











:rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 25, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			And each one will soon be covered in steel toe caps and travelling at light speed towards your ample backside if these quips carry on... 

Click to expand...

Why have you still got your pith boots on.:whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 25, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Living in Skem and playing golf in St Helens  should be pittied not laughed at....
		
Click to expand...

I'm a charity case mate.. You should all be buying me food at Silloth and Southerness.. And beer.. Lots of beer.. I'm that poor that I haven't even had an alcoholic drink for 5 weeks!!! _*"Save the Wiganer, save the World..."*_


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 25, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I'm a charity case mate.. You should all be buying me food at Silloth and Southerness.. And beer.. Lots of beer.. I'm that poor that I haven't even had an alcoholic drink for 5 weeks!!! _*"Save the Wiganer, save the World..."*_

Click to expand...

I'll buy you a bottle of white lightening no problem pal :cheers:


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 25, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I'll buy you a bottle of white lightening no problem pal :cheers:

Click to expand...

I'll take it mate.. Wigan champagne..:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 25, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I'll take it mate.. Skem champagne..:thup:
		
Click to expand...


Fixed  















:rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 25, 2014)

I still owe you a breakfast/lunch pal:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 25, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Fixed  















:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

That's never going to stop is it??????



Stuart_C said:



			I still owe you a breakfast/lunch pal:thup:
		
Click to expand...

No worries mate.. Someplace will do me an Eggs Benedict...


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 25, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			That's never going to stop is it??????



No worries mate.. Someplace will do me an Eggs Benedict...
		
Click to expand...

Haha, i'll try to stop but very much doubt it!

Breakfast is on me at southernness


----------



## Birchy (Feb 28, 2014)

Right shooters i have finalised the early format for the OOM 2014 and this is all the information you need to know :-

20 players will be drawn into 4 groups of 5 players. This leaves each player 4 matches each.

The players have been split into 4 seeded pots off exact handicap where possible to give an even spread of match types.

The pots are as follows :-

Pot 1
Peterlav
Liverbirdie
NWjocko
Garyinderry

Pot 2
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Centuryg5
Gregbwfc

Pot 3
Birchy
Karl102
Valentino
StuC

Pot 4
LouiseA
Vikingman
Odvan
Podgster

Pot 5
Scouser
Huds1475
Jackbfc (HCAP PENDING)
Karlcole (HCAP PENDING)

The draw will take place at Caldy this Sunday.

Scoring format will be as follows :-

Full handicap difference matchplay

Group Matches will be scored as 50 points for an overall match win.

Plus a further 5 points per hole won & 2 per hole halved.

This scoring format leaves something riding on every hole of the tournament and sees every match going to the 18th hole. All points from group stage are carried forward as OOM points for the final.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 28, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Almost forgot to ask, have I missed much? :blah:
		
Click to expand...

 Good to see you back, Peter. :thup:


----------



## Odvan (Feb 28, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Right shooters i have finalised the early format for the OOM 2014 and this is all the information you need to know :-

20 players will be drawn into 4 groups of 5 players. This leaves each player 4 matches each.

The players have been split into 4 seeded pots off exact handicap where possible to give an even spread of match types.

The pots are as follows :-

Pot 1
Peterlav
Liverbirdie
NWjocko
Garyinderry

Pot 2
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Centuryg5
Gregbwfc

Pot 3
Birchy
Karl102
Valentino
StuC

Pot 4
LouiseA
Vikingman
Odvan
Podgster

Pot 5
Scouser
Huds1475
Jackbfc (HCAP PENDING)
Karlcole (HCAP PENDING)

The draw will take place at Caldy this Sunday.

Scoring format will be as follows :-

Full handicap difference matchplay

Group Matches will be scored as 50 points for an overall match win.

Plus a further 5 points per hole won & 2 per hole halved.

This scoring format leaves something riding on every hole of the tournament and sees every match going to the 18th hole. All points from group stage are carried forward as OOM points for the final.
		
Click to expand...

Lol!

This posts excites me. But I haven't got the foggiest what it means. I'll just turn up


----------



## Scouser (Mar 1, 2014)

Birchy does it again.... 

Sounds a great format..... :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 1, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Birchy does it again.... 

Sounds a great format..... :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Not all me, had some great help to perfect the format from this years president :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 1, 2014)

genius idea  :thup:


----------



## Jack_bfc (Mar 1, 2014)

Sounds great! Membership forms are in! Should be a full member and hopefully get 3 cards in before the end of March!

Anyway off to practice!!!


----------



## Birchy (Mar 1, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			Sounds great! Membership forms are in! Should be a full member and hopefully get 3 cards in before the end of March!

Anyway off to practice!!!
		
Click to expand...

Good work Jack!

always good to see more people joining in :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 1, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			Sounds great! Membership forms are in! Should be a full member and hopefully get 3 cards in before the end of March!

Anyway off to practice!!!
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the madhouse Jack. You'll make a good bunch of mates in the NW, and you'll never be short of somewhere to play. Where are you joining?


----------



## Vikingman (Mar 1, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Right shooters i have finalised the early format for the OOM 2014 and this is all the information you need to know :-

20 players will be drawn into 4 groups of 5 players. This leaves each player 4 matches each.

The players have been split into 4 seeded pots off exact handicap where possible to give an even spread of match types.

The pots are as follows :-

Pot 1
Peterlav
Liverbirdie
NWjocko
Garyinderry

Pot 2
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Centuryg5
Gregbwfc

Pot 3
Birchy
Karl102
Valentino
StuC

Pot 4
LouiseA
Vikingman
Odvan
Podgster

Pot 5
Scouser
Huds1475
Jackbfc (HCAP PENDING)
Karlcole (HCAP PENDING)

The draw will take place at Caldy this Sunday.

Scoring format will be as follows :-

Full handicap difference matchplay

Group Matches will be scored as 50 points for an overall match win.

Plus a further 5 points per hole won & 2 per hole halved.

This scoring format leaves something riding on every hole of the tournament and sees every match going to the 18th hole. All points from group stage are carried forward as OOM points for the final.
		
Click to expand...

Might be missing something here but we appear to be in 5 groups of 4.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 1, 2014)

Vikingman said:



			Might be missing something here but we appear to be in 5 groups of 4.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah these are just the seeded pots. One from each pot will be drawn into a group to make it 5 players per group.


----------



## Vikingman (Mar 1, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Yeah these are just the seeded pots. One from each pot will be drawn into a group to make it 5 players per group.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, now I see.

We must have a "group of death".


----------



## Birchy (Mar 1, 2014)

Vikingman said:



			Ah, now I see.

We must have a "group of death".
		
Click to expand...

Thats what im hoping for 

As long as im not in it :rofl:


----------



## peterlav (Mar 2, 2014)

Great idea, and an interesting format, should be some good games and a chance to play some new courses


----------



## Birchy (Mar 2, 2014)

The official draw for the OOM 2014 is :-

Group A

Peterlav
Bluewolf
Valentino
Podgster
Jackbfc

Group B

Liverbirdie
Gregbwfc
Karl102
Odvan
Karl cole

Group C (Group of death)
NWJocko
Qwerty
Birchy
LouiseA
Huds1475

Group D
Garyinderry
Centuryg5
StuC
Vikingman
Scouser

Some interesteing groups im sure you will agree! :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 2, 2014)

Birchy said:



			The official draw for the OOM 2014 is :-

Group A

Peterlav
Bluewolf
Valentino
Podgster
Jackbfc

Group B

Liverbirdie
Gregbwfc
Karl102
Odvan
Karl cole

Group C (Group of death)
NWJocko
Qwerty
Birchy
LouiseA
Huds1475

Group D
Garyinderry
Centuryg5
StuC
Vikingman
Scouser

Some interesteing groups im sure you will agree! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

  Ooooh. Some great groupings there mate.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 2, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Ooooh. Some great groupings there mate.
		
Click to expand...

Disappointed


----------



## Junior (Mar 2, 2014)

Group C looks a cracker . . . . .not sure who my money is on in that one.

You doing a website again Scott or will the results be posted on here ?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 2, 2014)

Junior said:



			Group C looks a cracker . . . . .not sure who my money is on in that one.

You doing a website again Scott or will the results be posted on here ?
		
Click to expand...

Im still considering what to do. All results will be posted in all the usual places but i was considering seeing if people fancied doing a little write up after each match so we can all share the the drama but will see how people feel about that etc.

I think your Karl suggested this and i like it :thup:


----------



## Junior (Mar 2, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Im still considering what to do. All results will be posted in all the usual places but i was considering seeing if people fancied doing a little write up after each match so we can all share the the drama but will see how people feel about that etc.

I think your Karl suggested this and i like it :thup:
		
Click to expand...

awesome !!!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 2, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Disappointed
		
Click to expand...

I'm not, a dog licence coming your way bonehead!

Well done coolio, great effort in organising this


----------



## Scouser (Mar 2, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm not, a dog licence coming your way bonehead!

Well done coolio, great effort in organising this
		
Click to expand...

And just remind me of our last (golf)  encounter


----------



## louise_a (Mar 2, 2014)

Really looking forward to taking on some of the big guns one to one!


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 2, 2014)

Scouser said:



			And just remind me of our last (golf)  encounter
		
Click to expand...


I didn't say who'd be handing it out to you did i:ears:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 2, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I didn't say who'd be handing it out to you did i:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Gary ain't that good


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 2, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Gary ain't that good
		
Click to expand...

Thats fighting talk in my book ace!


----------



## Scouser (Mar 2, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Thats fighting talk in my book ace!
		
Click to expand...

U know me mate if the quiet one that takes on the mighty ...Or at least people from Skem


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 2, 2014)

Scouser said:



			U know me mate if the quiet one that takes on the mighty ...Or at least people from Skem
		
Click to expand...

Cheeky boy... Looks like your group has a whipping boy.. Strangely enough I can't see one of them in my group... Unless..


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 2, 2014)

Some good groups there, Should be interesting :thup:  It would be nice to kick it all off with a big meet, We could have an opening ceremony :whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 2, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Some good groups there, Should be interesting :thup:  It would be nice to kick it all off with a big meet, We could have an opening ceremony :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

We could get Diana Ross to miss a penalty like at the World cup - cheaper still we could get the Man u team. :whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 2, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Some good groups there, Should be interesting :thup:  It would be nice to kick it all off with a big meet, We could have an opening ceremony :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about an opening ceremony :rofl: but ive got a few ideas lined up.

Hoping to get a few meets off thr ground once the clocks change etc :thup:


----------



## peterlav (Mar 2, 2014)

Good work Birchy, all looking good. Any thoughts on what happens after all group games are played?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 2, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Good work Birchy, all looking good. Any thoughts on what happens after all group games are played?
		
Click to expand...

There will be a final in September. All points won in group stage will be taken through to he final day. Final will be medal or stableford format but that will be decided once the venue has been decided. 

Will be a chance to win from way back but will need something special. Keeps more players in it compared to last time but still winning points in group stage will make it much easier :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 3, 2014)

Is there a particular order that these ties are to be played in mate or are you leaving it up to us to sort out? Might get a bit messy with each group trying to organise 10 matches in no particular order.
Great format though. I'd better get some practice done before this starts.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 3, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Is there a particular order that these ties are to be played in mate or are you leaving it up to us to sort out? Might get a bit messy with each group trying to organise 10 matches in no particular order.
Great format though. I'd better get some practice done before this starts.
		
Click to expand...

No order to the matches. Everybody has 5 months and 3 weeks to organise 4 matches. If you cant manage that you need to take up knitting or something :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 3, 2014)

Birchy said:



			No order to the matches. Everybody has 5 months and 3 weeks to organise 4 matches. If you cant manage that you need to take up knitting or something :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Have you met us? There'll be a few digging out the old Sirdar knitting patterns now mate..


Ok, think I might start a thread for my group to let each player know when we're free to play. Also to post results etc.. What do you think Coolio? Would you prefer something a bit more central for each group, or something individual?


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 3, 2014)

Is there any dress/outfit requirements this year?  Waistcoat & tie,  fedora or deerstalker,  or what about Kilts?? :fore:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 3, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Is there any dress/outfit requirements this year?  Waistcoat & tie,  fedora or deerstalker,  or what about Kilts?? :fore:
		
Click to expand...

Oooh, Waistcoat tie and flatcap sounds promising.. Might look into that little combo for Silloth/Southerness..


----------



## Birchy (Mar 3, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Have you met us? There'll be a few digging out the old Sirdar knitting patterns now mate..


Ok, think I might start a thread for my group to let each player know when we're free to play. Also to post results etc.. What do you think Coolio? Would you prefer something a bit more central for each group, or something individual?
		
Click to expand...

I think just a central thread where people can post where they are playing each week and if people want to get signed in for a match they can do etc.

I will be trying to arrange at least one gathering per month also to give a platform for a few people to meet up and have their match etc.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 3, 2014)

Birchy said:



			I will be trying to arrange at least one gathering per month also to give a platform for a few people to meet up and have their match etc.
		
Click to expand...

Lets try and do this more. If we can 16-20 at some of the days out with 8-10 matches taking place, we should get a good deal, and a good chance for the new guys amongst us to meet the others. Anyone who can't come can play "straggler" matches. Any suggestions? Ormskirk, Heswall, Colwyn bay, Manchester, West Yorkshire, Fl.............axby.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 3, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Lets try and do this more. If we can 16-20 at some of the days out with 8-10 matches taking place, we should get a good deal, and a good chance for the new guys amongst us to meet the others. Anyone who can't come can play "straggler" matches. Any suggestions? Ormskirk, Heswall, Colwyn bay, Manchester, West Yorkshire, Fl.............axby.
		
Click to expand...

Im looking at Sandiway for a meet in April. Possibly looking at a twilight deal or something like that.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 3, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Im looking at Sandiway for a meet in April. Possibly looking at a twilight deal or something like that.
		
Click to expand...

 Nice - will there be enough time though in April, only light till about 8.30-9.00, by May/June it gets up to 9.30/10.30. I do fancy Sandiway though, only ever heard good things.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 3, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Nice - will there be enough time though in April, only light till about 8.30-9.00, by May/June it gets up to 9.30/10.30. I do fancy Sandiway though, only ever heard good things.
		
Click to expand...

I will be surprised if loads can make it but I can see whats available and go from there. Can always arrange the tee times to suit peoples arrival time etc.

I was looking at back end of April so more light.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 3, 2014)

Birchy said:



			I will be surprised if loads can make it but I can see whats available and go from there. Can always arrange the tee times to suit peoples arrival time etc.

I was looking at back end of April so more light.
		
Click to expand...

 Maybe if we polish the pates of our less hirsuit members, we may get an extra 1/2 hour in. Unless they do weekend twilights, in which case we may be ok.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 3, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Maybe if we polish the pates of our less hirsuit members, we may get an extra 1/2 hour in. Unless they do weekend twilights, in which case we may be ok.
		
Click to expand...

Oy, I resemble that remark... The flatcap hides it nicely though...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 3, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Oy, I resemble that remark... The flatcap hides it nicely though...

Click to expand...

 You wear yours with aplomb, Daniel.:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 3, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			You wear yours with aplomb, Daniel.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Why thank you Peter... No one could possibly know that I was follically challenged...

Are you still going to be rocking the rather nice Blue Oyster Bar leather number this year?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 3, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Why thank you Peter... No one could possibly know that I was follically challenged...

Are you still going to be rocking the rather nice Blue Oyster Bar leather number this year?
		
Click to expand...

 Maybe,maybe - I'm thinking of asking Mitchell Johnson if I can loan his tache, to pair it up with. How do you see your group panning out?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 3, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Maybe,maybe - I'm thinking of asking Mitchell Johnson if I can loan his tache, to pair it up with. *How do you see your group panning out*?
		
Click to expand...


Group A
AN Other
AN Other
AN Other
AN Other
Bluewolf 

:whoo: :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 3, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Maybe,maybe - I'm thinking of asking Mitchell Johnson if I can loan his tache, to pair it up with. How do you see your group panning out?
		
Click to expand...

It looks like a good group to be honest. Got a good mix of players. Peterlav is a quality ball striker who is just sooo consistant off the tee. Val is always capable of knocking in a score in the 70's (especially considering he'll probably be playing every game at home ). Podge is rapidly improving and has no doubt learnt loads from playing with the King of Matchplay. The unknown quantity is JackBFC.. I'm really looking forward to it...

It'll probably suit me if I can delay my games for a month or so till I've learned to play to the new handicap.. As it stands, I look like the group whipping boy.... I'm currently at home with a Swingyde attached to an old 7 iron practising my swing every 1/2 hour.. I'll also be up at the club practising the short game a few times a week.. I'm really taking this year seriously.. I've no choice really..


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 3, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Group A
AN Other
AN Other
AN Other
AN Other
Bluewolf 

:whoo: :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

It's not that funny mate...  Anyway, how's the group of death looking???


----------



## Birchy (Mar 3, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			It's not that funny mate...  Anyway, how's the group of death looking???

Click to expand...

Looking tough mate but im the underdog, no pressure


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 3, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			It's not that funny mate...  Anyway, how's the group of death looking???

Click to expand...

From where I'm standing, brutal!!! :ears:

At least there's no expectation on me, unlike someone with a shiny new 7 handicap..... :whoo:

Never played with Huds so not sure what he's like but to come out ahead of Dave, Birchy and Louise will take some doing!!


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 3, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			From where I'm standing, brutal!!! :ears:

At least there's no expectation on me, unlike someone with a shiny new 7 handicap..... :whoo:

Never played with Huds so not sure what he's like but to come out ahead of Dave, Birchy and Louise will take some doing!!
		
Click to expand...

You'll see that shiny new 7 handicap in action on Sunday mate... Lets just say that there will be some subtle differences from your shiny 7 handicap.. Such things as accuracy, distance, consistency, course management.. I might still win the putting though...


----------



## centuryg5 (Mar 3, 2014)

Birchy, Thanks for the organisation of this,   :clap:    looking forward to seeing you guys, at various meets. Bill    :fore:

P.s. If any of you lads want a knock at Leasowe,:thup::thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 3, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			You'll see that shiny new 7 handicap in action on Sunday mate... Lets just say that there will be some subtle differences from your shiny 7 handicap.. Such things as accuracy, distance, consistency, course management.. I might still win the putting though...

Click to expand...

You can play to 7 no bother Danny Boy, I'm trying to work out how quickly I can get 8 qualifiers in to get up to 8 

No "might" about it with the putting! Mine has improved but still absolutely bobbins in the grand scheme of things...


----------



## Odvan (Mar 3, 2014)

Birchy said:



			There will be a final in September. All points won in group stage will be taken through to he final day. Final will be medal or stableford format but that will be decided once the venue has been decided. 

Will be a chance to win from way back but will need something special. Keeps more players in it compared to last time but still winning points in group stage will make it much easier :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Not being selfish like, honest....but the international weekend is Sept 6th......


----------



## Birchy (Mar 3, 2014)

Odvan said:



			Not being selfish like, honest....but the international weekend is Sept 6th......

Click to expand...

That could be a winner if theres no other golf stuff on as it saves anybody missing it through football reasons etc. :thup:


----------



## Jack_bfc (Mar 3, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			The unknown quantity is JackBFC.. I'm really looking forward to ..

Click to expand...

I'm already nervous! Been waiting for ever for the membership to get sorted ' bloody weather'
My only ever club HC was 22.7  ( one season only) but my society have cut me to 17 for this season after a 2nd and a win last season! 

I will put 3 of my best efforts in to get a realistic HC this month and will be practising furiously!

Also I have never played a one on one matchplay in anger! Could be fun!


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 3, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			I'm already nervous! Been waiting for ever for the membership to get sorted ' bloody weather'
My only ever club HC was 22.7  ( one season only) but my society have cut me to 17 for this season after a 2nd and a win last season! 

I will put 3 of my best efforts in to get a realistic HC this month and will be practising furiously!

Also I have never played a one on one matchplay in anger! Could be fun!
		
Click to expand...


Where are you joining Jack?


----------



## Jack_bfc (Mar 3, 2014)

Lytham green drive! forms are in, awaiting interview!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 3, 2014)

centuryg5 said:



			Birchy, Thanks for the organisation of this,   :clap:    looking forward to seeing you guys, at various meets. Bill    :fore:

P.s. If any of you lads want a knock at Leasowe,:thup::thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'll give you a shout when I want a course to eat me up spit me out and test every part of my game.

Leasowe's tough! Me and gary in derry played it the other week, not a bit of mud on my kecks afterwards.:thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 3, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			Lytham green drive! forms are in, awaiting interview!
		
Click to expand...

Nice course :thup:   I haven't played it for a few years. But remember it being a good test.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 3, 2014)

I played LGD over Christmas, its nice enough but I have to say I thought it was mostly a tad on the easy side.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 3, 2014)

louise_a said:



			I played LGD over Christmas, its nice enough but I have to say I thought it was mostly a tad on the easy side.
		
Click to expand...

And we have a new favourite....


----------



## louise_a (Mar 3, 2014)

cheeky!

LGD is very flat with nothing much to stop you having a go on every shot. The only problem hole really is the dogleg 14th with the ditch


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 4, 2014)

:thup:



Jack_bfc said:



			Lytham green drive! forms are in, awaiting interview!
		
Click to expand...

You are local then!

I'm a member at Fairhaven Jack, if you fancy a game give me a shout. :thup:


----------



## centuryg5 (Mar 4, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'll give you a shout when I want a course to eat me up spit me out and test every part of my game.

Leasowe's tough! Me and gary in derry played it the other week, not a bit of mud on my kecks afterwards.:thup:
		
Click to expand...


Liverbirdie,Whenever you are ready mate...  Bill


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 4, 2014)

centuryg5 said:



			Liverbirdie,Whenever you are ready mate...  Bill
		
Click to expand...

Alright Bill, We have a reciprocal with Leasowe GC.

I like Leasowe, is it still men only membership?


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 4, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Alright Bill, We have a reciprocal with Leasowe GC.

I like Leasowe, is it still men only membership?
		
Click to expand...

You just can't help yourself can you?????


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 4, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			You just can't help yourself can you?????

Click to expand...

I've merely asked a question regarding membership at Leasowe 

How's Appleton-under- skem tonight


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 4, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I've merely asked a question regarding membership at Leasowe 

How's Appleton-under- skem tonight

Click to expand...

Rather lovely. The smell of diesel fumes and burning tyres is really helping to mask the scent from the Industrial Estate up the road...:angry:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 4, 2014)

centuryg5 said:



			Liverbirdie,Whenever you are ready mate...  Bill
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, daicquiris in the "blood tub" afterwards?

Welcome at Lee park as well, when the floods subside.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 17, 2014)

Right this is the finalised format and scoring procedure for the OOM 2014

Matchplay stage

Matchplay ties played as full handicap difference.

When matches involve women the SSS difference needs to be also taken into account.

Matchplay scoring as per usual rules.

Points are awarded as follows :-

20 Points for winning your match

5 Points for winning a hole

2 Points for a half

These points are added to your total in the group stage. This encourages attacking golf and ensures there is something to play for on every hole.

Players need to mark a card between them for this so it can be calculated after the round. I would like one of each pair to send a picture of the card to me via email or text so all cards can be checked before being added to the scoreboard.

The final :-

The final will be medal format and points will be awarded for your finishing position as per below chart. Points from group stage will be added to your finals day points for overall standings.

1st 500
2nd 480
3rd 460
4th 440
5th 420
6th 400
7th 380
8th 360
9th 340
10th 320
11th 300
12th 280
13th 260
14th 240
15th 220
16th 200
17th 180
18th 160
19th 140
20th 120 

Entry fee will be Â£20 as per last year and all monies will go towards prizes for finals day.

Can all competitors also get an email address to me if I haven't already got it. Its so i can send details en masse to everybody when I need to.

Any questions just post them below.

*Entry fee paid*
Odvan


----------



## Scouser (Mar 17, 2014)

Great format... Apart from the medal bit! 

Well done Scott


----------



## Birchy (Mar 17, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Great format... Apart from the medal bit! 

Well done Scott
		
Click to expand...

Surely you will have built up a big enough lead by then? :thup:  :whoo:


----------



## peterlav (Mar 18, 2014)

Let me know where to send money Scott

My email peter_lavery@hotmail.com


----------



## louise_a (Mar 18, 2014)

louiseaspden@yahoo.co.uk
I will give you the Â£20 at Frodsham.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 18, 2014)

louise_a said:



louiseaspden@yahoo.co.uk
I will give you the Â£20 at Frodsham.
		
Click to expand...

Im at Frodsham the week before now with the other group Louise so just ping it over when convenient etc :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 18, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Let me know where to send money Scott

My email peter_lavery@hotmail.com

Click to expand...

Will PM you details Peter :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 19, 2014)

Right we have a problem, Karlcole has had to drop out due to being sent overseas for 6 months via work.

We now have a spare slot so need a replacement. If there is anybody at all interested please let me know :thup:


----------



## jpenno (Mar 19, 2014)

Birchy - If the place is still available I will have it

Currently off 20 but hoping for cut when we come off non qualifiers next week!

can you PM me payment details?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 20, 2014)

jpenno said:



			Birchy - If the place is still available I will have it

Currently off 20 but hoping for cut when we come off non qualifiers next week!

can you PM me payment details?
		
Click to expand...

Cheers fella! Spot now filled :whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 25, 2014)

Hello chomperoos this is the thread to arrange games for the OOM and details of meets in the pipeline.

Meets loosely arranged as of now :-

May - Delamere forest (twilight) Â£30 each (max of 8 players per day) Could be 2 dates.
June - Warrington (TBC)
July - Ormskirk (twilight) Â£40 each with 50% deposit needed. 16 players minimum over 2 dates if required.

State interest in the above and we can arrange possible matches.

People can also offer sign ons for matches at their course etc.

Matches arranged status :-

Group A
Peterlav vs Bluewolf
Peterlav vs Val
Peterlav vs Podgster
Peterlav vs Jackbfc
Bluewolf vs Val
Bluewolf vs Podgster
Bluewolf vs Jackbfc
Val vs Podgster
Val vs Jackbfc
Podgster vs Jackbfc

Group B
Liverbirdie vs Gregbwfc
Liverbirdie vs Karl102
Liverbirdie vs Odvan
Liverbirdie vs Jpenno
Gregbwfc vs Karl102
Gregbwfc vs Odvan
Gregbwfc vs Jpenno
Karl102 vs Odvan
Karl102 vs Jpenno
Odvan vs Jpenno

Group C
NWJocko vs Qwerty
NWJocko vs Birchy *MAY at Chorley*
Nwjocko vs LouiseA
NWJocko vs Huds1475 *APRIL at Bolton???*
Qwerty vs Birchy
Qwery vs LouiseA
Qwerty vs Huds1475
Birchy vs LouiseA
Birchy vs Huds1475
LouiseA vs Huds1475

Group D
Garyinderry vs CenturyG5
Garyinderry vs StuC
Garyinderry vs Vikingman
Garyinderry vs Scouser
CenturyG5 vs StuC
CenturyG5 vs Vikingman
CenturyG5 vs Scouser
StuC vs Vikingman
StuC vs Scouser
Vikingman vs Scouser


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi Scott, How do you fancy Me n Thee at Ormskirk?    Also if Warrington doesn't come off Theres usually always availability at Manchester GC on sundays......I do Like Manchester


----------



## Birchy (Mar 25, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Hi Scott, How do you fancy Me n Thee at Ormskirk?    Also if Warrington doesn't come off Theres usually always availability at Manchester GC on sundays......I do Like Manchester 

Click to expand...

I wont be playing you at Manchester 

Yeah that sounds good to me, I deffo want to play there as I didn't get a go last time around. Word on the street is its supposed to be superb in Summer as well.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 25, 2014)

Birchy said:



			I wont be playing you at Manchester 

Yeah that sounds good to me, I deffo want to play there as I didn't get a go last time around. Word on the street is its supposed to be superb in Summer as well.
		
Click to expand...

The course is good, especially the back 9,and the condition was pretty much flawless in winter so I'm thinking it'll be superb in summer :thup:
Theres nothing hidden or tricky about the place, its pretty much what you see is what you get.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 25, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			The course is good, especially the back 9,and the condition was pretty much flawless in winter so I'm thinking it'll be superb in summer :thup:
Theres nothing hidden or tricky about the place, its pretty much what you see is what you get.
		
Click to expand...

Looks a fair distance on the front 9 but much shorter on the back so I assume its a bit tighter . Theres absolutely nothing picture wise on the internet, this place is like the hidden golf club :rofl:


----------



## peterlav (Mar 25, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Hello chomperoos this is the thread to arrange games for the OOM and details of meets in the pipeline.

Meets loosely arranged as of now :-

May - Delamere forest (twilight) Â£30 each (max of 8 players per day) Could be 2 dates.
June - Warrington (TBC)
July - Ormskirk (twilight) Â£40 each with 50% deposit needed. 16 players minimum over 2 dates if required.
		
Click to expand...

I will play at all 3 of these, just need about 4 weeks notice to be able to sort work out


----------



## Odvan (Mar 25, 2014)

Anything close footy season is good for me. Will play any time, any place, any where with good notice.

Think me and Pete are gonna play at Danny's place at some point. Didn't get my first card in today as fellow member cancelled his tee time, the git.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 25, 2014)

Will start lobbying for dates once we get enough for each meet.

Once we get 8 interested in a twilighter at Delamere i will try and arrange a date or dates to suit etc.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 25, 2014)

I'll do the twilight at Delamere regardless of whether I can get an OOM match in there. Crackin course and a bargain at Â£30 :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 25, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			I'll do the twilight at Delamere regardless of whether I can get an OOM match in there. Crackin course and a bargain at Â£30 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Too true Dave, one of the best ive played for under Â£50.

Sorry forgot to mention that to anybody looking in. It doesnt have to be an OOM match etc. It is a chance to play one if you and an opponent agree but in the main its just a forum meet open to all.


----------



## Vikingman (Mar 25, 2014)

Stick me down for Delamere please Scott. (Subject to date)

Happy to play a match if anyone in my group fancies it.

If anyone wants to play a match at Blundells Hill let me know and we'll sort something out.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 25, 2014)

Vikingman said:



			Stick me down for Delamere please Scott. (Subject to date)

Happy to play a match if anyone in my group fancies it.

If anyone wants to play a match at Blundells Hill let me know and we'll sort something out.
		
Click to expand...

Always fancied having a knock there


----------



## Birchy (Mar 25, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Always fancied having a knock there 

Click to expand...

You interested for Delamere?


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm interested in playing Delamere Birchy.

Didn't make it last year.....


----------



## Birchy (Mar 25, 2014)

So a running list for Delamere :-
Birchy
Qwerty
Peterlav
Odvan
Vikingman
NWJocko


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 25, 2014)

Put me down for those pal, as long as they are twilights!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 25, 2014)

So a running list for Delamere :-
Birchy
Qwerty
Peterlav
Odvan
Vikingman
NWJocko
Liverbirdie

Also game for Ormskirk and Warrington, subject to dates.


----------



## Jack_bfc (Mar 25, 2014)

Go on stick me down for the twilights! Working in manc I can get to any of those fairly easy!


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 25, 2014)

Put me down as a provisional for Delamere mate.. Absolutely loved it last year, and they've done a load of work on the bunkers since then... I actually almost drove past it on my way home on Saturday....


----------



## Scouser (Mar 25, 2014)

Birchy said:



			You interested for Delamere?
		
Click to expand...

I was talking about Blundells Hill....  Hate to be the odd one out but... Didn't really like Delamere... I know I know but hey ho.... Plus the hills nearly killed me


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 25, 2014)

Scouser said:



			I was talking about Blundells Hill....  Hate to be the odd one out but... Didn't really like Delamere... I know I know but hey ho.... Plus the hills nearly killed me
		
Click to expand...

Ormskirk is pretty flat, get your name down for that fathead.:thup:


----------



## jpenno (Mar 26, 2014)

I can do all of them subject to a weeks notice for work commitments


----------



## Birchy (Mar 26, 2014)

So a running list for Delamere :-
Birchy
Qwerty
Peterlav
Odvan
Vikingman
NWJocko
Liverbirdie
Karl102
Jackbfc
Bluewolf
Jpenno

Right that's 11 interested up to now. Will post up a few dates shortly to see if we can get it nailed :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 26, 2014)

Scouser said:



			I was talking about Blundells Hill....  Hate to be the odd one out but... Didn't really like Delamere... I know I know but hey ho.... Plus the hills nearly killed me
		
Click to expand...

What a tart! You weigh about 3 stone wet through and your moaning about hills!


----------



## Birchy (Mar 26, 2014)

Right first date for Delamere. Gone for last week of month for more light. Let me know who can make it and if you need to tee off later than a certain time etc.  

Tuesday 27th May??


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 26, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Right first date for Delamere. Gone for last week of month for more light. Let me know who can make it and if you need to tee off later than a certain time etc.  

Tuesday 27th May??
		
Click to expand...

Good for me Coolio....:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 26, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Good for me Coolio....:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell I must of looked at the wrong rota


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 26, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Bloody hell I must of looked at the wrong rota 

Click to expand...

You're as shocked as me matey.. First time in over a year that you've suggested a date that works for me..


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 26, 2014)

Birchy said:



			What a tart! You weigh about 3 stone wet through and your moaning about hills! 

Click to expand...

I assume that is 3 stone with his trolley!!!!! Hills?????


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 26, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Right first date for Delamere. Gone for last week of month for more light. Let me know who can make it and if you need to tee off later than a certain time etc.  

Tuesday 27th May??
		
Click to expand...

I can do it at a push, but prefer Wednesday/Thursday or Fridays, as Tuesday is the night when I turn into the Franz Beckenbauer
of the 5-a-side pitch.

Happy to help with the alternate date, if it works out that way.

If not, Ill happily not be Franz for one night.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 26, 2014)

Put me and the Podgster down for our head to head at Delamere Coolio. It's on!!!!!


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 26, 2014)

Might be struggling.....

Get back from a stag do to Spain for 3 nights on the Monday so heading off to play golf on the Tuesday might be a step too far!

Plus there is talk about us having our nephew as that's school holiday time.

No worries if I miss out though, think its on the reciprocal list at my place....


----------



## peterlav (Mar 26, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Right first date for Delamere. 

Tuesday 27th May??
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me, I'll wait a couple of days, make sure it's ok with the majority then book the day off


----------



## Vikingman (Mar 26, 2014)

27th May is ok with me.

No earlier than 16:30.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 26, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Might be struggling.....

Get back from a stag do to Spain for 3 nights on the Monday so heading off to play golf on the Tuesday might be a step too far!

Plus there is talk about us having our nephew as that's school holiday time.

No worries if I miss out though, think its on the reciprocal list at my place....
		
Click to expand...

We can only do 8 at a time anyway so there will have to be more than one date. Will let open for suggestions for the other date once first is sorted etc. :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 26, 2014)

Birchy said:



			We can only do 8 at a time anyway so there will have to be more than one date. Will let open for suggestions for the other date once first is sorted etc. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Perfect, assuming I can make the other dates I'll be there


----------



## Jack_bfc (Mar 26, 2014)

27th May is OK. She's booking holiday for the week after....


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 26, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Put me and the Podgster down for our head to head at Delamere Coolio. It's on!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

 27 May ok to dance????


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 26, 2014)

thepodgster said:



			27 May ok to dance????
		
Click to expand...

With the devil in the pale moonlight?
I always ask that of all my prey...

Bring it Podge..


----------



## Scouser (Mar 27, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			With the devil in the pale moonlight?
I always ask that of all my prey...

Bring it Podge..

Click to expand...

Podge give us a bell and I will give u guidance on how to take down the big bad.... Sorry the  big cuddle wolf 


I suggest start early with the winning celebration planning... For example Now! 

PS marking your balls gives an extra special edge...


----------



## Birchy (Mar 27, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Podge give us a bell and I will give u guidance on how to take down the big bad.... Sorry the  big cuddle wolf 


I suggest start early with the winning celebration planning... For example Now! 

PS marking your balls gives an extra special edge...
		
Click to expand...

Voodoo doll worked a treat didn't it mate?


----------



## Scouser (Mar 27, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Voodoo doll worked a treat didn't it mate? 

Click to expand...

I think that was a step tooooo far he's only just returned to action


----------



## Birchy (Mar 27, 2014)

Ok for Tuesday 27th May
Bluewolf vs Podgster
Peterlav vs Jack bfc
Vikingman
Karl102

Other date
NWJocko
Liverbirdie

Still to hear from
Jpenno
Odvan
Qwerty

Im happy to play which date makes it even so just left myself off the list at the moment.


----------



## Jack_bfc (Mar 27, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Ok for Tuesday 27th May
Bluewolf vs Podgster
Peterlav vs Jack bfc
Vikingman
Karl102



Other date
NWJocko
Liverbirdie

Still to hear from
Jpenno
Odvan
Qwerty

Im happy to play which date makes it even so just left myself off the list at the moment.
		
Click to expand...


Now I am nervous. 
I feel like when Blackpool got promoted to the premier league and we thought we were going to get spanked every week and struggle to win a single game.

The course looks immense and tough. So should be fun .....


----------



## louise_a (Mar 27, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			I feel like when Blackpool got promoted to the premier league and we thought we were going to get spanked every week and struggle to win a single game.

 .....
		
Click to expand...

Happy days!!


----------



## Birchy (Mar 27, 2014)

louise_a said:



			Happy days!!
		
Click to expand...

Far cry from Tuesday night eh Lou? :rofl:


----------



## Odvan (Mar 27, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Far cry from Tuesday night eh Lou? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

:clap:

I have a meeting planned in for 3pm on this Tuesday so at the minute I'm a no-no for the 27th. That could obviously change but in the interests of arranging, I'll declare myself out. 

Hillside is the 23rd ain't it.....hhmmmm, must admit the temptation is there to book another day off to give me 5 sexy days off....?!?!?


----------



## Jack_bfc (Mar 27, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Far cry from Tuesday night eh Lou? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Now now Birchy,lets not get off on the wrong foot..


----------



## Birchy (Mar 27, 2014)

Odvan said:



			:clap:

I have a meeting planned in for 3pm on this Tuesday so at the minute I'm a no-no for the 27th. That could obviously change but in the interests of arranging, I'll declare myself out. 

Hillside is the 23rd ain't it.....hhmmmm, must admit the temptation is there to book another day off to give me 5 sexy days off....?!?!? 

Click to expand...

Its no problem. I will put you down for the other date which is to be arranged. :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 27, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			Now now Birchy,lets not get off on the wrong foot.. 

Click to expand...

Ive not come across many people worse off than us this season but your lot are doing a good job


----------



## Birchy (Mar 27, 2014)

Ok for Tuesday 27th May
 Bluewolf vs Podgster
 Peterlav vs Jack bfc
 Vikingman
 Karl102

 Other date
 NWJocko
 Liverbirdie
 Odvan

 Still to hear from
 Jpenno
 Qwerty

 Im happy to play which date makes it even so just left myself off the list at the moment.


----------



## jpenno (Mar 27, 2014)

Birchy, put me down for the 27th Please, I think one of my matches is against Karl102 so we can play that one


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 27, 2014)

I'll even it up a bit Scott.. Put me down for the other date please mate :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 27, 2014)

Ok for Tuesday 27th May
Bluewolf vs Podgster
Peterlav vs Jack bfc
Vikingman
Karl102 vs Jpenno
Birchy

Other date
NWJocko
Liverbirdie
Odvan
Qwerty

Anybody from Vikingmans group fancy the 27th to make up a match against him at all??

Are those on the other date playing matches against each other? 2 from each group there


----------



## Odvan (Mar 27, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Ok for Tuesday 27th May
Bluewolf vs Podgster
Peterlav vs Jack bfc
Vikingman
Karl102 vs Jpenno
Birchy

Other date
NWJocko
Liverbirdie
Odvan
Qwerty

Anybody from Vikingmans group fancy the 27th to make up a match against him at all??

Are those on the other date playing matches against each other? 2 from each group there 

Click to expand...

Im cool with that if Pete is, both played there before, in fact, I have fond memories....

soon to be shot down in flames, lol!


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 27, 2014)

Whats the timings for the 27th so I can adjust the diary accordingly?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 27, 2014)

Odvan said:



			Im cool with that if Pete is, both played there before, in fact, I have fond memories....

soon to be shot down in flames, lol!
		
Click to expand...

Bad Karma - but how many shots did I give you last time? Was I off scratch, and you off 18?

For the alternative date people, are Friday nights good for you? I get an early dart on a Friday night, so a 4.45/5.00 ko is ok for me? Anyone else, or are Fridays bad for you?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 28, 2014)

Will speak to Delamere today to book the 27th and then confirm tee times. Im looking to get something like 5:00 & 5:10.

Im sure we could go out in 2 ball matches on the night as well if we want so we have more leeway with the light etc. Its never super busy so shouldn't be a problem. We can go out in order that people arrive also as some will have more time than others depending on work etc.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 28, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Will speak to Delamere today to book the 27th and then confirm tee times. Im looking to get something like 5:00 & 5:10.

Im sure we could go out in 2 ball matches on the night as well if we want so we have more leeway with the light etc. Its never super busy so shouldn't be a problem. We can go out in order that people arrive also as some will have more time than others depending on work etc.
		
Click to expand...


Ive just remembered Scott, when I booked it last year they would only let you book a twilight on the day of play. Give them a ring though and see what they say.
IIRC he said we'd be fine so long as There isn't a society booked in as most of the time its unbelievably quiet.
I think they've only got about 20 carefully selected members


----------



## Birchy (Mar 28, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Ive just remembered Scott, when I booked it last year they would only let you book a twilight on the day of play. Give them a ring though and see what they say.
IIRC he said we'd be fine so long as There isn't a society booked in as most of the time its unbelievably quiet.
I think they've only got about 20 carefully selected members 

Click to expand...

That's a bit mad but I suppose they don't need the money  I think they only let people on as a tease :rofl:

Don't ask about membership


----------



## Odvan (Mar 28, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Bad Karma - but how many shots did I give you last time? Was I off scratch, and you off 18?

For the alternative date people, are Friday nights good for you? I get an early dart on a Friday night, so a 4.45/5.00 ko is ok for me? Anyone else, or are Fridays bad for you?
		
Click to expand...

Didn't we both play off scratch....my memory has suddenly gone hazey....

Friday's would be good for me.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 28, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Far cry from Tuesday night eh Lou? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You aren't wrong its tragic what has happened, if Bolton are beating us that's a new low.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 28, 2014)

Have ant specific dates been agreed yet? I have quite a lot of comps and opens lined up so  I can't say yeah or nay until  know the dates. I am available to play any matches during the day mid week if others are available.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 28, 2014)

louise_a said:



			Have ant specific dates been agreed yet? I have quite a lot of comps and opens lined up so  I can't say yeah or nay until  know the dates. I am available to play any matches during the day mid week if others are available.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing specific just yet apart from Tuesday 27th May for Delamere. There will be another date as well though. 

Posts are a few up from this one with details.

Date for Ormskirk will be sorted next after Delamere is arranged.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 28, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Bad Karma - but how many shots did I give you last time? Was I off scratch, and you off 18?

For the alternative date people, are Friday nights good for you? I get an early dart on a Friday night, so a 4.45/5.00 ko is ok for me? Anyone else, or are Fridays bad for you?
		
Click to expand...

Fridays are OK for me mate. I usually get away from work a bit earlier too so that suits fine :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 28, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Fridays are OK for me mate. I usually get away from work a bit earlier too so that suits fine :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Good stuff, anyone else for Fridays, then I can look at dates. It would be better if people in the same groups can go, so they can play one of their matches, as that was the ideal scenario. If Karl/Jpenno/GregBWFC cant make the other date, I'm happy to play my match against them at Delamere. Me and Odvan are down to play at Houghwood.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 28, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good stuff, anyone else for Fridays, then I can look at dates. It would be better if people in the same groups can go, so they can play one of their matches, as that was the ideal scenario. If Karl/Jpenno/GregBWFC cant make the other date, I'm happy to play my match against them at Delamere. Me and Odvan are down to play at Houghwood.
		
Click to expand...

Karl & Jpenno are playing each other on the other date. Greg is out of action at the moment so he might be hanging on until he is back swinging before he books anything.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 28, 2014)

Two fourballs booked for 5pm on Tuesday 27th May. :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 28, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Two fourballs booked for 5pm on Tuesday 27th May. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good man Coolio.. 
Podge taking on The Wolf at Delamere.. It's like a Premier episode of "Shell's Wonderful World of Golf."


----------



## Birchy (Mar 28, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Good man Coolio.. 
Podge taking on The Wolf at Delamere.. It's like a Premier episode of "Shell's Wonderful World of Golf."
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: This is gonna be fun I can just feel it


----------



## Birchy (Mar 28, 2014)

louise_a said:



			Have ant specific dates been agreed yet? I have quite a lot of comps and opens lined up so  I can't say yeah or nay until  know the dates. I am available to play any matches during the day mid week if others are available.
		
Click to expand...

Can you make Tuesday 27th May at 5 ish Louise??


----------



## peterlav (Mar 28, 2014)

Looking forward to the 27th, can't decide if it's in anticipation of my own match against jack, or watching 2 warriors do battle!


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 28, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Looking forward to the 27th, can't decide if it's in anticipation of my own match against jack, or watching 2 warriors do battle!
		
Click to expand...

I'd recommend looking forward to your own match mate. These 2 warriors are more "Art of Noise" than "Art of War".


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 28, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I'd recommend looking forward to your own match mate. These 2 warriors are more "Art of Noise" than "Art of War". 

Click to expand...

Quoting Sun Tzu - get you!


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 28, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Quoting Sun Tzu - get you!
		
Click to expand...

Recognising it.. Get you!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 28, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Recognising it.. Get you!!!

Click to expand...

It takes tzu to tango. Ithenkyow.


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 29, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I'd recommend looking forward to your own match mate. These 2 warriors are more "Art of Noise" than "Art of War". 

Click to expand...

Art of noise.  Mate this course will wish it had Stu C on helium by the time me and thee have finished!!!!!


----------



## Odvan (Mar 29, 2014)

Me reckons there'll be a bit more cash going on a certain someone in the auction....


----------



## louise_a (Mar 29, 2014)

it looks like I can make the 27th of May, Scott.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 1, 2014)

louise_a said:



			it looks like I can make the 27th of May, Scott.
		
Click to expand...

Do you want to play our match at Delamere then? I will ask vikingman if he fancies playing the other date and try find him an opponent in his group.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 1, 2014)

if you can sort Vikingman out  yes, otherwise I don't want  to mess up already arranges games.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 1, 2014)

louise_a said:



			if you can sort Vikingman out  yes, otherwise I don't want  to mess up already arranges games.
		
Click to expand...

Well he hasn't got an opponent on that date at the moment so shouldn't be an issue. I will try and get him an opponent for the other date when its arranged etc.


----------



## Vikingman (Apr 1, 2014)

Not a problem Scott.

Have you any idea when the other date is likely to be?


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 1, 2014)

Vikingman said:



			Not a problem Scott.

Have you any idea when the other date is likely to be?
		
Click to expand...

You been practicing with that putter matey? That H/C is gonna drop like a stone when you can get that flatstick working,,


----------



## Vikingman (Apr 1, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			You been practicing with that putter matey? That H/C is gonna drop like a stone when you can get that flatstick working,,
		
Click to expand...

Never been that great a putter Dan but that Frodsham round was the worst I can remember for missing short putts.

Probably a bit nervous due to the quality of the company.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 1, 2014)

Vikingman said:



			Probably a bit nervous due to the quality of the company.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha........ You sarcy sod ...


----------



## Val (Apr 1, 2014)

I missed this, do you have 2 fourballs filled? All my group are playing each other already that night but can play if you need numbers


----------



## Birchy (Apr 2, 2014)

Ok for Tuesday 27th May 5pm ish
 Bluewolf vs Podgster
 Peterlav vs Jack bfc
 Karl102 vs Jpenno
 Birchy vs LouiseA

Other date
NWJocko
Liverbirdie
Odvan
Qwerty
Vikingman
Valentino

Right we have got the four matches filled for the first date, great work.

Are we any closer to agreeing the other date? What dates are good for the players listed. I think we have had a loose suggestion of maybe a Friday so far?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 2, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Ok for Tuesday 27th May 5pm ish
 Bluewolf vs Podgster
 Peterlav vs Jack bfc
 Karl102 vs Jpenno
 Birchy vs LouiseA

Other date
NWJocko
Liverbirdie
Odvan
Qwerty
Vikingman
Valentino

Right we have got the four matches filled for the first date, great work.

Are we any closer to agreeing the other date? What dates are good for the players listed. I think we have had a loose suggestion of maybe a Friday so far?
		
Click to expand...

Ok kidders, how are you all fixed for Thursdays?

I only finish at 5.00 normally but may be able to swing an early dart for 4.30, so a 5.15 tee time onwards will be more likely.

I think May will be best as the nights are longer then.

It's probably better to organise a firm date at the end of this month, rather than have many cancellations, but at the mo, anyone not available for the following dates:-

Thursday 1st May

Thursday 8th May

Thursday 15th May (I could possibly be at a local trade show, but not sure, as yet)

Thursday 22nd May (day before Hillside KofK's)

Thursday 29th May

Me and Odvan may now use this date to play our match, and if Ok with the wolf, I may play one of my other matches at Houghwood against one of the others.

So lets have interim availability, and are Thursdays ok?


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 2, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ok kidders, how are you all fixed for Thursdays?

I only finish at 5.00 normally but may be able to swing an early dart for 4.30, so a 5.15 tee time onwards will be more likely.

I think May will be best as the nights are longer then.

It's probably better to organise a firm date at the end of this month, rather than have many cancellations, but at the mo, anyone not available for the following dates:-

Thursday 1st May

Thursday 8th May

Thursday 15th May (I could possibly be at a local trade show, but not sure, as yet)

Thursday 22nd May (day before Hillside KofK's)

Thursday 29th May

Me and Odvan may now use this date to play our match, and if Ok with the wolf, I may play one of my other matches at Houghwood against one of the others.

So lets have interim availability, and are Thursdays ok?
		
Click to expand...

You can play whoever and whenever you want at my gaff matey.. You'll fit right in with all the other Scousers that fill up the course...


----------



## centuryg5 (Apr 2, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Alright Bill, We have a reciprocal with Leasowe GC.

I like Leasowe, is it still men only membership?
		
Click to expand...

Stuart, No,things have changed, we now have our 1st and only Lady member, new Changing/Locker rooms for them,playing off the Junior tee's,Yes,I know all about the Reciprocol,Must get together for a knock sometime Mate.:thup:


----------



## centuryg5 (Apr 2, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Cheers mate, daicquiris in the "blood tub" afterwards?

Welcome at Lee park as well, when the floods subside.
		
Click to expand...

Blood Tub has well gone mate, God what a place ha ha :whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 2, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			You can play whoever and whenever you want at my gaff matey.. You'll fit right in with all the other Scousers that fill up the course...

Click to expand...

 Sound, I'll wear my trainees!:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 2, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sound, I'll wear my trainees!:thup:

Click to expand...

You'd best not fella, don't you know that grown men can't wear trainees.. I'll expect nothing less than a pair of Oxfords..


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 2, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			You'd best not fella, don't you know that grown men can't wear trainees.. I'll expect nothing less than a pair of Oxfords..

Click to expand...

Of course, meister - topped off with a brooks brothers shirt - cravat if it's cold.:thup:

I went in Brooks brothers in New York, they had a sale on beagling hats. Different world.


----------



## Vikingman (May 5, 2014)

Group D
Garyinderry
Centuryg5
StuC
Vikingman
Scouser

Anyone ready for a game yet.


----------



## Scouser (May 5, 2014)

Vikingman said:



Group D
Garyinderry
Centuryg5
StuC
Vikingman
Scouser

Anyone ready for a game yet.

Click to expand...


I will give it a go... Lots of free time the next 3 weeks


----------



## Vikingman (May 6, 2014)

Scouser said:



			I will give it a go... Lots of free time the next 3 weeks
		
Click to expand...

OK mate, sounds like a goer.

Anyone out there willing to host me and Scouser please.


----------



## bluewolf (May 7, 2014)

I'd host but Scouser has already played my gaff recently. Up to you Dave? Neutral venue might be better.


----------



## Birchy (May 7, 2014)

I can host you two gents at Bolton if you like? Can do after work or maybe squeeze a sunday in?


----------



## Scouser (May 7, 2014)

Birchy said:



			I can host you two gents at Bolton if you like? Can do after work or maybe squeeze a sunday in?
		
Click to expand...

Sundays are no go for me


----------



## Birchy (May 7, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Sundays are no go for me
		
Click to expand...

Can do after work then bean bag?


----------



## louise_a (May 7, 2014)

can host you midweek!


----------



## Scouser (May 7, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Can do after work then bean bag? 

Click to expand...


Sometime in the next two weeks avoiding Tuesday and Wednesday would be perfect


----------



## Birchy (May 7, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Sometime in the next two weeks avoiding Tuesday and Wednesday would be perfect
		
Click to expand...

How are Fridays? ne:


----------



## bluewolf (May 7, 2014)

Birchy said:



			How are Fridays? ne:
		
Click to expand...

Does it matter? It's a quick win for Dave whenever they play.


----------



## Scouser (May 7, 2014)

Birchy said:



			How are Fridays? ne:
		
Click to expand...

Fine by me


----------



## Birchy (May 7, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Fine by me
		
Click to expand...

Right mate will just let Dave see this and see if he is ok with a Friday.

I can probably do any of the next two and the one after Hillside.


----------



## Scouser (May 7, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Does it matter? It's a quick win for Dave whenever they play. 

Click to expand...

I put you out for a season


----------



## bluewolf (May 7, 2014)

Scouser said:



			I put you out for a season
		
Click to expand...

Ah, but the Wolf came back bigger and stronger... (mainly bigger)...


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 7, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Ah, but the Wolf came back bigger and stranger... (mainly bigger)...

Click to expand...

 Changed by teacher.:ears:


----------



## Val (May 7, 2014)

Vikingman said:



			OK mate, sounds like a goer.

Anyone out there willing to host me and Scouser please.
		
Click to expand...

I can host you at Wallasey if you can't organise with Birchy, 1st chance for is Wed 28th May then after that into June.

Same for everyone in the OOM


----------



## Scouser (May 7, 2014)

Valentino said:



			I can host you at Wallasey if you can't organise with Birchy, 1st chance for is Wed 28th May then after that into June.

Same for everyone in the OOM
		
Click to expand...

Hola Val

Wednesdays are no good for me normally. 

Hows things


----------



## Val (May 7, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Hola Val

Wednesdays are no good for me normally. 

Hows things
		
Click to expand...

All good mate, you been in hiding?


----------



## Odvan (May 7, 2014)

Valentino said:



			I can host you at Wallasey if you can't organise with Birchy, 1st chance for is Wed 28th May then after that into June.

Same for everyone in the OOM
		
Click to expand...

Top man Val :thup:

Andy.....?


----------



## Scouser (May 7, 2014)

[QoutE=Valentino;1059624]All good mate, you been in hiding?[/QUOTE]


Yeah mate lots work became a bit of a ball ache


----------



## gregbwfc (May 7, 2014)

Odvan said:



			Top man Val :thup:

Andy.....? 

Click to expand...


28th you say ?
Day off. :whoo::thup:

So to translate - that's a yes.


----------



## Odvan (May 7, 2014)

Valentino said:



			I can host you at Wallasey if you can't organise with Birchy, 1st chance for is Wed 28th May then after that into June.

Same for everyone in the OOM
		
Click to expand...




gregbwfc said:



			28th you say ?
Day off. :whoo::thup:

So to translate - that's a yes.
		
Click to expand...

It just so happens that I'm available that day too....

Now then, Val - may we?


----------



## Odvan (May 7, 2014)

Odvan said:



			It just so happens that I'm available that day too....

Now then, Val - may we?
		
Click to expand...

that is of course if Wednesdays are still of no use to Scouser!


----------



## Scouser (May 7, 2014)

Odvan said:



			that is of course if Wednesdays are still of no use to Scouser!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah mate Wednesday is usually a no go for me so feel free


----------



## Vikingman (May 7, 2014)

Should be OK over the next two weeks (Can't do this Friday).

Will make myself available for Monday, Thursday or Friday evening next week or anytime the week after as I'm off work that week. 

By my calcs thats either Monday 12th, Thursday 15th, Friday 16th (evenings) or anytime Monday 19th - Friday 23rd.

If Scouser can give me a date we can then see who can fit us in.

Thanks to Scott, Lou, Dan & Val for offering to host.


----------



## Birchy (May 8, 2014)

How about next Friday? (16th)


----------



## Scouser (May 8, 2014)

Birchy said:



			How about next Friday? (16th)
		
Click to expand...

What time you looking at I can set off about 4ish? Traffic may be bad and it would be an hour on a good run


----------



## Birchy (May 8, 2014)

Scouser said:



			What time you looking at I can set off about 4ish? Traffic may be bad and it would be an hour on a good run
		
Click to expand...

Can do whatever time is good for you both to get here. 5:30 should be good you reckon?


----------



## Scouser (May 8, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Can do whatever time is good for you both to get here. 5:30 should be good you reckon?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me.... 

As you know I disappeared for a while (I know people missed me)  

Have any games been played yet?


----------



## Birchy (May 8, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Sounds good to me.... 

As you know I disappeared for a while (I know people missed me)  

Have any games been played yet?
		
Click to expand...

Just the one. Odvan beat Karl at Ormskirk.

There is a lot more in the pipeline over the next few weeks though. :thup:

Will just let Dave confirm and we can book this match in :whoo:


----------



## Val (May 8, 2014)

So we have a 3 ball, I'll sort us a time and a 4th man.

Will confirm time later


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 8, 2014)

Valentino said:



			So we have a 3 ball, I'll sort us a time and a 4th man.

Will confirm time later
		
Click to expand...

 I'm game for Friday 16th if a 5.00 or later tee time, Val.


----------



## Val (May 8, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm game for Friday 16th if a 5.00 or later tee time, Val.
		
Click to expand...

It's Wed 28th we are playing LB


----------



## bluewolf (May 8, 2014)

Valentino said:



			It's Wed 28th we are playing LB
		
Click to expand...

If LB can't make the 28th then I might be able to make it. I'll need to sort out someone to look after the kids, but I should be able to do that... But, LB gets first option as he answered first..:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 8, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			If LB can't make the 28th then I might be able to make it. I'll need to sort out someone to look after the kids, but I should be able to do that... But, LB gets first option as he answered first..:thup:
		
Click to expand...

 No probs Dan, I must have got the posts mixed up - I was surprised that Val was playing of a Friday (my early dart day). Wednesday is all yours Dan - go get em' Floyd.:thup:


----------



## Vikingman (May 8, 2014)

Friday 16th is fine by me.

I can be there for whatever time suits Scouser.

Where do you play, Scott?


----------



## Scouser (May 9, 2014)

Vikingman said:



			Friday 16th is fine by me.

I can be there for whatever time suits Scouser.

Where do you play, Scott?
		
Click to expand...

Looking like 5 30 then...

His club is in his signature


----------



## Birchy (May 9, 2014)

I will book us 5:30. If that's a problem for Dave I can always change it etc :thup:


----------



## Vikingman (May 9, 2014)

5:30 it is.

See you there.


----------



## Karl102 (May 10, 2014)

Getting confused a bit here..... Are there 2 meets at Delamere?!? 22nd and 27th?!? I think I have my name down for both....


----------



## Scouser (May 10, 2014)

Karl102 said:



			Getting confused a bit here..... Are there 2 meets at Delamere?!? 22nd and 27th?!? I think I have my name down for both....
		
Click to expand...


That's just greedy


----------



## Birchy (May 10, 2014)

Karl102 said:



			Getting confused a bit here..... Are there 2 meets at Delamere?!? 22nd and 27th?!? I think I have my name down for both....
		
Click to expand...

Yes we are booked on for the 27th May.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 10, 2014)

Karl102 said:



			Getting confused a bit here..... Are there 2 meets at Delamere?!? 22nd and 27th?!? I think I have my name down for both....
		
Click to expand...

Yep, the one I'm doing is Thursday 22nd about 5.15 tee times.

If your available for this one, not Birchy's, me you, odvan and andy greg may play one of our group OOm matches.


----------



## Birchy (May 10, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, the one I'm doing is Thursday 22nd about 5.15 tee times.

If your available for this one, not Birchy's, me you, odvan and andy greg may play one of our group OOm matches.
		
Click to expand...

I think he is already down to play a match on the date i booked.

Karl has arranged to play Jpenno on 27th.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 10, 2014)

Birchy said:



			I think he is already down to play a match on the date i booked.

Karl has arranged to play Jpenno on 27th.
		
Click to expand...

I dont mind which he plays......bloody teachers!


----------



## jpenno (May 10, 2014)

Yes he is supposed to be playing me on 27th, not happy about him practiscing the week before ;-)


----------



## Karl102 (May 11, 2014)

Looks like I will get 2 games in a Delamere!!! Happy days!!! Don't worry about the practice, the way yesterday's round went it could all go belly up.....


----------



## gregbwfc (May 11, 2014)

Karl102 said:



			Looks like I will get 2 games in a Delamere!!! Happy days!!! Don't worry about the practice, the way yesterday's round went it could all go belly up.....
		
Click to expand...

Karl, you want to play our game at Delamere on the 22nd?
May be playing Odvan the week after at Wallasey.


----------



## Karl102 (May 11, 2014)

gregbwfc said:



			Karl, you want to play our game at Delamere on the 22nd?
May be playing Odvan the week after at Wallasey.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good pal.....


----------



## Vikingman (May 12, 2014)

Stu, is Bolton booked for me and Scouser this Friday?


----------



## Odvan (May 12, 2014)

gregbwfc said:



			Karl, you want to play our game at Delamere on the 22nd?
May be playing Odvan the week after at Wallasey.
		
Click to expand...

I think me and Pete are 'on' as well on the 22nd so its gonna be quite a serious 4 ball if its just us!

I'm thinkin I shoulda played him on his own track though after recent events.....


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 12, 2014)

Odvan said:



			I think me and Pete are 'on' as well on the 22nd so its gonna be quite a serious 4 ball if its just us!

I'm thinkin I shoulda played him on his own track though after recent events.....

Click to expand...

Which reminds me - you owe me a Â£1 back. Remember when I thought I'd put the wrong score down on the 13th..........you didn't get a shot there (SI 18). Void match.

Yep, I'll be looking to play a match at Delamere.

As Odvan has now played Houghwood (I havent), if anyone else in our group fancies playing a match there who hasn't played it, I'm sure Dan will oblige. If not Blundells Hill is a virgin track for me.....


----------



## Scouser (May 12, 2014)

Vikingman said:



			Stu, is Bolton booked for me and Scouser this Friday?
		
Click to expand...

It's Scott and yes it is...  U still OK with it


----------



## Stuart_C (May 12, 2014)

Vikingman said:



			Stu, is Bolton booked for me and Scouser this Friday?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not that ugly to be confused with Scott am i?


----------



## Odvan (May 12, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Which reminds me - you owe me a Â£1 back. Remember when I thought I'd put the wrong score down on the 13th..........you didn't get a shot there (SI 18). Void match.

Yep, I'll be looking to play a match at Delamere.

As Odvan has now played Houghwood (I havent), if anyone else in our group fancies playing a match there who hasn't played it, I'm sure Dan will oblige. If not Blundells Hill is a virgin track for me.....

Click to expand...

Blimey, if only the GM forum emoticons had a large straw to choose.....sorry, clutch.... .
Was great to meet Scouser and his FC too, absolute perfect timing :whoo:

You like Delamere Pete...might have to defer to Blundells Hill.....


----------



## Vikingman (May 13, 2014)

Scouser said:



			It's Scott and yes it is...  U still OK with it
		
Click to expand...

Yep, see you there.


----------



## Vikingman (May 13, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			If not Blundells Hill is a virgin track for me.....

Click to expand...

If you can sort out an opponent let me know and we'll get it sorted.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 14, 2014)

Odvan said:



			Blimey, if only the GM forum emoticons had a large straw to choose.....sorry, clutch.... .
Was great to meet Scouser and his FC too, absolute perfect timing :whoo:

You like Delamere Pete...might have to defer to Blundells Hill.....

Click to expand...

Playing lee park again tomorrow night matt, 5.30 ko.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 14, 2014)

Vikingman said:



			If you can sort out an opponent let me know and we'll get it sorted.
		
Click to expand...

Top man, same for you - if you fancy a knock at Lee park, its only Â£10 with a member after 4. Give me a shout when it suits.


----------



## Vikingman (May 14, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Top man, same for you - if you fancy a knock at Lee park, its only Â£10 with a member after 4. Give me a shout when it suits.
		
Click to expand...

Will definitely take you up on that.

Only played Lee Park once and I played like a dog.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 14, 2014)

Vikingman said:



			Will definitely take you up on that.

Only played Lee Park once and I played like a dog.
		
Click to expand...

 There tomorrow night at 5.30 if it suits, if not would be next week possibly. I normally play Wed/thur about 5.30 or fridays at 4.30, same price at the weekends. PM me when you fancy it. Do you not fancy Delamere next Thursday night, a steal at Â£30.


----------



## Odvan (May 14, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Playing lee park again tomorrow night matt, 5.30 ko.
		
Click to expand...

Count me in Pete, will try and plan for QD this time. clubs are already in car.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 14, 2014)

Odvan said:



			Count me in Pete, will try and plan for QD this time. clubs are already in car.
		
Click to expand...

Good lad, see you there.


----------



## Vikingman (May 15, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			There tomorrow night at 5.30 if it suits, if not would be next week possibly. I normally play Wed/thur about 5.30 or fridays at 4.30, same price at the weekends. PM me when you fancy it. Do you not fancy Delamere next Thursday night, a steal at Â£30.
		
Click to expand...

Playing Abergele next Thursday mate so have to pass on that.

But will definitely take you up on Lee Park.


----------



## Karl102 (May 17, 2014)

Bad news am afraid. I am a no go for the 27th. I have an emergency school governors meeting. Am gutted, but at least I still get to play the 22nd. Sorry jpenno..... Will sort a game out soon.....


----------



## Birchy (May 23, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Ok for Tuesday 27th May 5pm ish
 vs Podgster
 Peterlav vs Jack bfc
 vs Jpenno
 Birchy vs LouiseA
		
Click to expand...

Right can we have confirmation who can still make this? I assume Bluewolf is out due to injury?  Karl is out too.


----------



## bluewolf (May 23, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Right can we have confirmation who can still make this? I assume Bluewolf is out due to injury?  Karl is out too.
		
Click to expand...

Don't count me out just yet matey. I may need painklillers, but I may just be able to hobble around. Can I confirm tomorrow?


----------



## jpenno (May 23, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Right can we have confirmation who can still make this? I assume Bluewolf is out due to injury?  Karl is out too.
		
Click to expand...

I am happy to play anyone, even if not a OOM game


----------



## louise_a (May 23, 2014)

I am still ok.


----------



## peterlav (May 24, 2014)

I'm still ok to play, if Jack is


----------



## thepodgster (May 24, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Don't count me out just yet matey. I may need painklillers, but I may just be able to hobble around. Can I confirm tomorrow?
		
Click to expand...

I'll keep my eyes on here then.  If Danny is able to stop being weak it is game on, if not then I shall spend Tuesday evening having some family time


----------



## bluewolf (May 24, 2014)

thepodgster said:



			I'll keep my eyes on here then.  If Danny is able to stop being weak it is game on, if not then I shall spend Tuesday evening having some family time
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure I can stop being weak mate, but I'll play on Tuesday.. Delamere is a great course and I wouldn't want to miss it.. If you'd rather have a night at home with the Family then I'll just have a social knock with the guys..:thup:


----------



## Scouser (May 24, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I'm not sure I can stop being weak mate, but I'll play on Tuesday.. Delamere is a great course and I wouldn't want to miss it.. If you'd rather have a night at home with the Family then I'll just have a social knock with the guys..:thup:
		
Click to expand...

What's up with you now?


----------



## bluewolf (May 24, 2014)

Scouser said:



			What's up with you now?
		
Click to expand...

The same injury that you gave to me at Lymm you chump... You've crippled me for life.....:angry:


----------



## Scouser (May 24, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			The same injury that you gave to me at Lymm you chump... You've crippled me for life.....:angry:   

Click to expand...

That's alright then.... I thought someone else had had a go at you!


----------



## bluewolf (May 24, 2014)

Scouser said:



			That's alright then.... I thought someone else had had a go at you!
		
Click to expand...


No mate, I'm a one chump kind o' guy..


----------



## 6inchcup (May 24, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			The same injury that you gave to me at Lymm you chump... You've crippled me for life.....:angry: 

Click to expand...

RECTUM!!!!!!!!!! damn near killed me.


----------



## Jack_bfc (May 24, 2014)

peterlav said:



			I'm still ok to play, if Jack is
		
Click to expand...

 Oh yes! 

Didn't get under today, hit buffer after an awful start but a decent recovery! So will be playing off 21 on Tuesday! Will need them all looking at the course!!!!


----------



## Birchy (May 26, 2014)

Right bit of a problem for me i cant mae this now as work need me in until 6pm tomorrow.

The tee is still booked for 5:30 under my name so if whoever gets there first goes to the pro shop an tells them etc there shouldnt be a problem. Â£30 each is the green fee.


----------



## peterlav (May 26, 2014)

Gutted Scott, or are you just running scared of Louise? 

Can I just confirm who is definitely playing tomorrow, just so we don't tee off early and miss anyone.

Confirmed:
Peterlav v Jackbfc


----------



## jpenno (May 26, 2014)

I am playing - unless its absolutely chucking it down (as also playing Weds AM and prefer to have dry kit for that ;-) )

I dont have an OOM match though ;-( happy to just knock it round with however else is free unless theres six of us and its threeballs then will tag along one of the OOM matches

Confirmed:
Peterlav v Jackbfc 
JPenno


----------



## Birchy (May 26, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Gutted Scott, or are you just running scared of Louise? 

Can I just confirm who is definitely playing tomorrow, just so we don't tee off early and miss anyone.

Confirmed:
Peterlav v Jackbfc
		
Click to expand...

Im deffo running scared! 

Podge and Bluewolf are both playing i think. They confirmed other day on here.


----------



## bluewolf (May 26, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Im deffo running scared! 

Podge and Bluewolf are both playing i think. They confirmed other day on here.
		
Click to expand...

Yup. I'm in if Podge is in.


----------



## thepodgster (May 26, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Yup. I'm in if Podge is in.
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate,

I am all in.  Your arm ok for it?  See you all tomorrow evening


----------



## bluewolf (May 26, 2014)

thepodgster said:



			Yes mate,

I am all in.  Your arm ok for it?  See you all tomorrow evening 

Click to expand...

the way you're playing, it wouldn't matter if my arm was up to it. I'm expecting a dog license....


----------



## Birchy (May 26, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			the way you're playing, it wouldn't matter if my arm was up to it. I'm expecting a dog license....
		
Click to expand...

He has been cut dont forget! Mind you he could kick on and destroy you . 

I reckon because your probably the underdog in this you might take it though. You were clear Fave against the Scouser and look what happened


----------



## thepodgster (May 26, 2014)

Birchy said:



			He has been cut dont forget! Mind you he could kick on and destroy you . 

I reckon because your probably the underdog in this you might take it though. You were clear Fave against the Scouser and look what happened 

Click to expand...

Down from 22.3 to having only 20 shots in my locker after going to 19.8 after yesterday shooting net 6 under 

Let's dance......................


----------



## bluewolf (May 26, 2014)

thepodgster said:



			Down from 22.3 to having only 20 shots in my locker after going to 19.8 after yesterday shooting net 6 under 

Let's dance......................
		
Click to expand...

so I'm giving you 14 shots. I've got new irons on the course for the first time, and I've only one functioning elbow...........................

Bring it on Canary boy.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 26, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			so I'm giving you 14 shots. I've got new irons on the course for the first time, and I've only one functioning elbow...........................

Bring it on Canary boy. 

Click to expand...

Dan, I could convene an emergency h/cap meeting with me and my mate Andy who also played with him on sunday.

Just supply the tea, biccies and nubile young Thai waitresses.......ping pong balls optional.


----------



## louise_a (May 26, 2014)

Gutted we wont be playing tomorrow  , still it gives Scott a chance to get his handicap down a bit.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 26, 2014)

reminder for delamere virgins.

its not well signposted. It's more or less over the road from the train station, and it only has a tiny sign.

Also get the code from the pro, to exit the car park barrier ok.:thup:


----------



## peterlav (May 26, 2014)

Confirmed:
Peterlav v Jackbfc 
JPenno
Podgster v Bluewolf

Anyone else fancy it?


----------



## Odvan (May 27, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Confirmed:
Peterlav v Jackbfc 
JPenno
Podgster v Bluewolf

Anyone else fancy it?
		
Click to expand...

looks like you need a 6th player otherwise jpenno is out on his tod :-(


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 27, 2014)

Do not go over the Runcorn bridge from Liverpool - absolute chaos. I took me 1.5 hours to get to work today, which normally takes 25 mins.


----------



## Birchy (May 27, 2014)

Odvan said:



			looks like you need a 6th player otherwise jpenno is out on his tod :-(
		
Click to expand...

Can do a 2ball and a 3ball?? Would be better for time too with the light etc.

Is Louise not going for a friendly game at all?


----------



## bluewolf (May 27, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Can do a 2ball and a 3ball?? Would be better for time too with the light etc.

Is Louise not going for a friendly game at all?
		
Click to expand...

3 & 2 was my thinking mate. If Louise isn't coming obviously. Unless someone else wants to watch the mad Scouser decapitate the Wolf.


----------



## Birchy (May 27, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			3 & 2 was my thinking mate. If Louise isn't coming obviously. Unless someone else wants to watch the mad Scouser decapitate the Wolf.
		
Click to expand...

What? Theres another mad Scouser? 

Good luck mate, I hope he doesn't beat you too hard. At least he wont be wearing the Canary outfit as he cant of turned that around so quick after Friday surely?


----------



## bluewolf (May 27, 2014)

Birchy said:



			What? Theres another mad Scouser? 

Good luck mate, I hope he doesn't beat you too hard. At least he wont be wearing the Canary outfit as he cant of turned that around so quick after Friday surely?  

Click to expand...

He's military mate. That outfit will have been turned round in 15 minutes!!!  He's probably been out jogging in it twice this week already!!
looks like we might get away with the weather as well. Cool....


----------



## thepodgster (May 27, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			He's military mate. That outfit will have been turned round in 15 minutes!!!  He's probably been out jogging in it twice this week already!!
looks like we might get away with the weather as well. Cool....

Click to expand...

Guys,

I am sat here in work and not able to make tonight due to work commitments as I will not be away in time and sat conducting interviews.

Massive apologies :-(


----------



## louise_a (May 27, 2014)

I do have other stuff on today, so I was only going for the OOM match.


----------



## bluewolf (May 27, 2014)

thepodgster said:



			Guys,

I am sat here in work and not able to make tonight due to work commitments as I will not be away in time and sat conducting interviews.

Massive apologies :-(
		
Click to expand...

ok fellas, if Podge can't make it then I'm going to regrettably withdraw. I was only playing to get my OOM started and am still supposed to be resting the elbow. So I'm gonna give it another week of rest and give myself a chance of lasting the season. 
Really sorry if this scuppers anyone's plans but I've got to put the arm first. Gutted to miss Delamere as well.


----------



## jpenno (May 27, 2014)

Looks like this isnt happening tonight then ;-(

I was using an early dart from work so may as well save that for another date


----------



## Birchy (May 27, 2014)

Ive just emailed to cancel a fourball. One fourball left for the 3 guys still playing.

One space if anybody wants to tag along with them.


----------



## peterlav (May 27, 2014)

Confirmed:
Peterlav v jackbfc
Jpenno

Just the one fourball booked now (is it for 5.15 Birchy?) Anyone else fancy it?


----------



## peterlav (May 27, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Do not go over the Runcorn bridge from Liverpool - absolute chaos. I took me 1.5 hours to get to work today, which normally takes 25 mins.
		
Click to expand...

What way would you recommend Peter?


----------



## Birchy (May 27, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Confirmed:
Peterlav v jackbfc
Jpenno

Just the one fourball booked now (is it for 5.15 Birchy?) Anyone else fancy it?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I think its 5:15 Peter :thup:


----------



## Birchy (May 27, 2014)

jpenno said:



			Looks like this isnt happening tonight then ;-(

I was using an early dart from work so may as well save that for another date
		
Click to expand...

Its still on mate Peter and Jack are playing :thup:


----------



## jpenno (May 27, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Its still on mate Peter and Jack are playing :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ok will see them there - Peter where are you travelling from?  quickest way may be M62 M6 M56, bit of a detour BUT will avoid the bridge and everyone trying to cut through Warrington Or you can cut through warrington and down the A56


----------



## peterlav (May 27, 2014)

I live in Prescot, so it's easy for me to get on M62, will leave about 3.30 so hopefully the M6 won't be too bad


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 27, 2014)

Ive heard a lorry driver took 3 hours to get to Runcorn via the bridge.

M62/M6/M6 may also feel a knock on effect. 

I'd go the tunnel, M53/M56 way. Coming home should be ok though.


----------



## jpenno (May 27, 2014)

I understand that they have closed the flyover from Speke to the bridge and diverting all traffic via the roundabout and slip road in Widnes - total madness- what was two lanes, then three lanes is now One lane joining the existing Widnes traffic - avoid at all costs! - Not sure the return journey will be any better during normal hours as you will have to try to navigate the roundabouts etc that will already by blocked by Runcorn bound traffic.


----------



## jpenno (May 27, 2014)

Enjoyed tonight's round with Peter and jack some decent golf by all on a tough course - would definitely benefit from local knowledge

Peter is a certified forum member with a 300 yard drive on 18th


----------



## Birchy (May 27, 2014)

jpenno said:



			Enjoyed tonight's round with Peter and jack some decent golf by all on a tough course - would definitely benefit from local knowledge

Peter is a certified forum member with a 300 yard drive on 18th
		
Click to expand...


He hits a good bomb doesnt he


----------



## DannyOT (May 27, 2014)

jpenno said:



			Enjoyed tonight's round with Peter and jack some decent golf by all on a tough course - would definitely benefit from local knowledge

Peter is a certified forum member with a 300 yard drive on 18th
		
Click to expand...

Isn't the 18th tee about 50 yards above the fairway? . Although I can't speak as when I played, I sliced two into the forest on the right.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 27, 2014)

jpenno said:



			Enjoyed tonight's round with Peter and jack some decent golf by all on a tough course - would definitely benefit from local knowledge

Peter is a certified forum member with a 300 yard drive on 18th
		
Click to expand...

Doesnt count, it's downhill and with wind (normally).

Jpenno, we'll have to sort our game out mate. Have you played blundells hill? 

If not we could see if viking man will host, as he's offered. If not Houghwood is also an option with Danny (injury permitiing). I've not played either.

What did you think of Delamere?


----------



## peterlav (May 27, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Doesnt count, it's downhill and with wind (normally).

Jpenno, we'll have to sort our game out mate. Have you played blundells hill?
		
Click to expand...

Of course it's downhill and downwind, only way I could do it! Can't believe my forum membership is being blocked on a technicality, I was looking forward to getting a badge and everything 
On the subject of driving, John hits a great ball for his handicap, he will definitely upset some opponents this year.

On tonight's match, I think I met Jack_bfc (actually called Mick) at the right time, as he will not be off 21 for very long at all, this is his first year of competitive golf, and he is just going to get better and better. I managed to edge the match (sent you full details Birchy) lovely weather, good company and a very nice course, although local knowledge would be worth about 6 shots around there


----------



## jpenno (May 27, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Doesnt count, it's downhill and with wind (normally).

Jpenno, we'll have to sort our game out mate. Have you played blundells hill? 

If not we could see if viking man will host, as he's offered. If not Houghwood is also an option with Danny (injury permitiing). I've not played either.

What did you think of Delamere?
		
Click to expand...

Not played blundells hill so happy to have a game there can play most evenings but will be struggling until after 11 June 

Delamere was enjoyable but tough due to not knowing the course particularly the unsighted shots


----------



## Jack_bfc (May 28, 2014)

Thanks for the game fella's.!

Delamere was up and down to say the least...

Good course with plenty of blind shots, but we did well finding most of the wayward balls!!

I kept the match going to the 16th despite finding more bunkers than I have been in the last year!! Even managing to find three different ones on the same hole...

Good company, good course and the first of many such events I hope...  

right, who's next??


----------



## louise_a (May 28, 2014)

I think its time I got some matches in, so Birchy, Jocko, Qwerty, Huds, when are you free?,


----------



## DannyOT (May 28, 2014)

Is there any more room in the NWOOM? I finish uni today  so will have much more time for golf. I will be joining a local club in the next few weeks and hope to have a proper h/cap by mid June.


----------



## hamshanker (May 28, 2014)

Ooooh Blundells hill only played it once lovely course would love to play again if theres any room for a little one


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 28, 2014)

jpenno said:



			Not played blundells hill so happy to have a game there can play most evenings but will be struggling until after 11 June 

Delamere was enjoyable but tough due to not knowing the course particularly the unsighted shots
		
Click to expand...

Hi JP,

I've got a pairs match to sort at our course for the next week or so. Once that's done, I'll try to sort another OOM game between now and next Thursday, if possible with someone out of our group. 

We'll take it from there - have you played Houghwood, also available as a poss neutral venue?

Vikingman - are you still injured, or are you available in the next 12 days/nights?


----------



## Odvan (May 28, 2014)

JP, same as LB really, I'm off for two weeks commencing 2nd June so if there's any days there you can be available we can look to source a host, I just won't be available fri-Mon in the middle of the fortnight.

on another note, if any reads this, can someone text Andy Greg for me and let him know that I don't have a phone signal at present and he's pickin me up soon, just n case he thinks there's a problem...cheers.


----------



## Birchy (May 28, 2014)

Odvan said:



			JP, same as LB really, I'm off for two weeks commencing 2nd June so if there's any days there you can be available we can look to source a host, I just won't be available fri-Mon in the middle of the fortnight.

on another note, if any reads this, can someone text Andy Greg for me and let him know that I don't have a phone signal at present and he's pickin me up soon, just n case he thinks there's a problem...cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Done mate.


----------



## Odvan (May 28, 2014)

Cheers Scott


----------



## Vikingman (May 28, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi JP,

I've got a pairs match to sort at our course for the next week or so. Once that's done, I'll try to sort another OOM game between now and next Thursday, if possible with someone out of our group. 

We'll take it from there - have you played Houghwood, also available as a poss neutral venue?

Vikingman - are you still injured, or are you available in the next 12 days/nights?
		
Click to expand...

Elbow's still a bit suspect but if it starts playing up I can just walk round anyway.

With regards availability next week I could probably do Monday or Tuesday nights or maybe Saturday afternoon.

Monday is by far the best night as its usually relatively quiet (and I might be able to get you a very good deal).

If you want to play at weekend your probably looking in the region of Â£20.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 28, 2014)

Vikingman said:



			Elbow's still a bit suspect but if it starts playing up I can just walk round anyway.

With regards availability next week I could probably do Monday or Tuesday nights or maybe Saturday afternoon.

Monday is by far the best night as its usually relatively quiet (and I might be able to get you a very good deal).

If you want to play at weekend your probably looking in the region of Â£20.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, I'd rather play when your ok,ideally. Ive got to sort a pairs match at ours in the coming days, so will sort that then take it from there to see if your fit/available as well as whoever plays our OOm game.


----------



## Odvan (May 29, 2014)

Played at Wallasey tonight against Andy (gregbwfc) and much love to Val for hosting. The rains gods were with us really given the forecast and conditions were ok. What a fabulous course, really enjoyed it and whilst I struggled getting the pace of the greens played reasonably well. I'm kinda glad it was wet though as at least you knew if you landed the green it wouldn't hop even further - course was in super nick.


Won't write a report as such but we had a great game, we were playing bogey golf and it was a case of who grabbed a par would win the hole. Indeed, after 3 holes Andy was 1up but with two par 5's whereby I got a shot over the next few holes I took advantage and net birdied both. After 7 I was 3 up but an NR on the 8th got Andy back within 2. On the turn I was back to 3up after a par on a par 3 but then came the charge....Back 9 and Andy started playin some solid stuff and even though he recorded a 5 on a par 3, he still won the hole...... By the 13th we were all square again and each shot had more importance to it, it started to feel like a real good match play game. 


I managed to dampen the charge on 14 by going 1up, perfect timing given the solid stuff being played and we then halved the next two holes with a par and bogey each. So 1up, two to play....cue banter ! (He started it).


As Val will testify, the 17th is a monster hole, 448 off the yellows against the wind, hillside memories flooding back! Well we both played the hole badly, I sliced my tee shot meaning a completely blind shot up to the dogleg right corner which I duffed anyway (I was still about 230yrds away!). Andy meanwhile hit his best drive of the day with his trusty 3 wood and split the fairway. Being one down he chose to push the boat out and go for it but it was blind for Andy too and unusually he semi sliced his shot with a crap contact to tach and ended up in the links rough high on the mound. A prov was hit and after 4:59 secs  we found his first ball (the prov went even further right). I laid up and Andy got it out the mire. Around the green and Andy was solid whereas I thinned what is normally a good shot for me and Andy ended up winning the hole with a 6, a proper screw up for me and great recovery for Andy. So......


One hole to play, all square. Mood was ace and the odd gentle bit of banter was exchanged during the walk to the tee. I told him that I was sooooo happy he was off first. So he split the fairway in two . Bugger, had to match it and thankfully we ended up 10 yards apart with Andy hitting first. So then what does he do....launches a mid iron to within 10 feet. Smashin'. I had a downslope lie so aimed slightly left and typically, hit it perfectly and sent it straight where I'd set up. I had to get up and down at least n two, whilst Andy had a 10ft for birdie and match..... It's not often a pussy doesn't distract me but in this occasion it didn't. It was a lovely pussy.... I chipped to about 5ft meaning Andy was putting for the match. He missed it by an inch or two which left me with a put to half the match and despite the attention of the local cat desperate for me to give it some love, held my nerve and holed the putt. 


A very fair end to a very close and even match and even though either of us could have won it I think it's fair to say that we were both happy with a draw. Always a pleasure to play a round with Andy and despite him taking me on a magical mystery tour of inner city Wallasey wish him all the best for the rest of the comp,  especially against Pete . And Val, thanks again for that, you've must be utterly delighted being a member there for the price paid!


----------



## Birchy (May 29, 2014)

Just a bump to remind players to pay their entry fee.

I think there about 8 left to pay. I don't want to have to mention names


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 29, 2014)

Andy Greg, Jpenno,Karl - anyone fancy playing an OOM match on Sunday, or possibly one match next week (in the evening)?

If so, we can then ask to see who may be able to host - maybe Blundells, Houghwood, Chorley or whoever it's convenient for.


----------



## jpenno (May 30, 2014)

I cant play Sunday as already committed to monthly medal and needs some qualifiers for club championship, I cant paly midweek until after 14 June


----------



## thepodgster (May 30, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Andy Greg, Jpenno,Karl - anyone fancy playing an OOM match on Sunday, or possibly one match next week (in the evening)?

If so, we can then ask to see who may be able to host - maybe Blundells, Houghwood, Chorley or whoever it's convenient for.
		
Click to expand...

LB I assume this means you will not play on the hallowed turf this Sunday if you get a game elsewhere?

If this is the case then how do any of the following fancy doubling up and getting an OOM game done:
Peter Lav
Blue Wolf - if he has stopped being gay with his girly arms
Valentino
Jackbfc

Any offers I would prefer earlier than later but open to options - I have 2-4-1 vouchers we can use if required to go somewhere


----------



## Birchy (May 30, 2014)

louise_a said:



			I think its time I got some matches in, so Birchy, Jocko, Qwerty, Huds, when are you free?,
		
Click to expand...

Will sort our match out for after Inverness Louise. Where do you fancy playing it?


----------



## Karl102 (May 30, 2014)

Can't make this week sorry... Crazy busy...


----------



## Jack_bfc (May 30, 2014)

thepodgster said:



			LB I assume this means you will not play on the hallowed turf this Sunday if you get a game elsewhere?

If this is the case then how do any of the following fancy doubling up and getting an OOM game done:
Peter Lav
Blue Wolf - if he has stopped being gay with his girly arms
Valentino
Jackbfc

Any offers I would prefer earlier than later but open to options - I have 2-4-1 vouchers we can use if required to go somewhere
		
Click to expand...

I'm away from tomorrow till Thursday when im back for our midweek medal! Weekend will be busy as well but will be available midweek from the 9th to host or play any OOM matches!


----------



## bluewolf (May 30, 2014)

Hey Podge mate, This weekend is a no go for me, but how about next week in the Evening? I'm off Mon-Thu so should be able to fit in a game there somewhere.. (Or PeterLav & JackBFC obviously )....:thup:


----------



## louise_a (May 30, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Will sort our match out for after Inverness Louise. Where do you fancy playing it?
		
Click to expand...

Not too bother where,  I don't mind playing at yours.


----------



## Birchy (May 31, 2014)

louise_a said:



			Not too bother where,  I don't mind playing at yours.
		
Click to expand...

Can do that if you like? I don't mind if you would rather play it somewhere neutral though.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 19, 2014)

Just a bump to chase those that are yet to pay entry fee.

Will start personally hunting you soon so get it sorted  :rofl:


----------



## Val (Jun 19, 2014)

Ok, losers sorry...........fellow competitiors in my group

Peter and Podge, do you want to play me at Wallasey?

Danny - Maybe get Birchy to host us at Bolton?

Jack - Iain has said he can host us at Fairhaven

I'm available as follows currently

14/15th July after 4.30 but would suggest as it's open week Wallasey might not be an option
30/31st July after 4.30
13/14th Aug after 4.30
27/28th Aug after 4.30

Speak up gents, 8 dates for 4 games.


----------



## Jack_bfc (Jun 19, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Ok, losers sorry...........fellow competitiors in my group

Peter and Podge, do you want to play me at Wallasey?

Danny - Maybe get Birchy to host us at Bolton?

Jack - Iain has said he can host us at Fairhaven

I'm available as follows currently

14/15th July after 4.30 but would suggest as it's open week Wallasey might not be an option
30/31st July after 4.30
13/14th Aug after 4.30
27/28th Aug after 4.30

Speak up gents, 8 dates for 4 games.
		
Click to expand...

15th July (Tuesday evenings are good for me.) at Fairhaven would be great.. I do travel to Manchester and back everyday so it doesn't need to be that local to me.. But I have never played Fairhaven so would love to..


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 19, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			15th July (Tuesday evenings are good for me.) at Fairhaven would be great.. I do travel to Manchester and back everyday so it doesn't need to be that local to me.. But I have never played Fairhaven so would love to..
		
Click to expand...

15th July good for me at fairhaven gents.

Other dates fine also except the late August ones as I'll be on holiday.

Jack, any time you fancy a game just give me a shout, no problem.

Will be at yours about 12ish tomorrow hopefully..........


----------



## Val (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks Jack, 15th July it is then, what time can you make it?


----------



## Jack_bfc (Jun 19, 2014)

5:30 would be ideal, just incase one of my weekly conference calls runs past 4pm...


----------



## Val (Jun 19, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			5:30 would be ideal, just incase one of my weekly conference calls runs past 4pm...
		
Click to expand...

Cool, its in my diary pal, see you there


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 19, 2014)

Just a heads up, there's an open on all day t my place until 5 on the Tuesday so might be pretty slow?

Monday 14th any use?


----------



## Val (Jun 19, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Just a heads up, there's an open on all day t my place until 5 on the Tuesday so might be pretty slow?

Monday 14th any use?
		
Click to expand...

14th is ok for me


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm currently available tomorrow, Sunday, poss Monday and Wednesday this week for an oom game. I think I've still got to play gregbwfc,Karl and j penno in my group. Anyone game at a neutral venue or somewhere we'Ve both played. Hough wood,blundells hill and poss Wallasey might be available as a neutral venue,hosts  availability permitting. If not this week, what about the following week midweek? Gregbwfc will have first dibs for an hour or so, as he pm'ed me.


----------



## jpenno (Jun 20, 2014)

Liverbirdie - I have just played your course with Odvan in our OOM match,We also met scouser on the way round.

I am not know free until Middle/end of July due to holidays, would like to play Blundells Hill if Vikingman can host and think Odvan would be happy to make up a fourball.

Had a good round at Lee Park, two birdies, plenty of pars but had a nightmare 9 on 16th oob of the tee then trying to avoid that stuck in the trees on the left, I finished 2 under new handicap ;-) and won 2 & 1, some excellent shots played by Odvan particularly to the greens, pity for him his driver wasnt always doing what he wanted.

I was very impressed with the course and hope to be playing there again soon, so If anyone else in the group fancies a game there


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 20, 2014)

jpenno said:



			Liverbirdie - I have just played your course with Odvan in our OOM match,We also met scouser on the way round.

*You have my sympathies, mate.*

I am not know free until Middle/end of July due to holidays, would like to play Blundells Hill if Vikingman can host and think Odvan would be happy to make up a fourball.

OK - sounds good to me.

Had a good round at Lee Park, two birdies, plenty of pars but had a nightmare 9 on 16th oob of the tee then trying to avoid that stuck in the trees on the left, I finished 2 under new handicap ;-) and won 2 & 1, some excellent shots played by Odvan particularly to the greens, pity for him his driver wasnt always doing what he wanted.

16th can be a card wrecker. So Matt played close to his new handicap also then? 


I was very impressed with the course and hope to be playing there again soon, so If anyone else in the group fancies a game there
		
Click to expand...

See above,computer playing up.

Anytime fella, enough of us to host or if you just fancy a knock again.


----------



## Odvan (Jun 21, 2014)

As John posted, I wrapped up my group games by hosting at my place, whilst John made his debut.

Both playing off new handicaps, it was clear to see who had to adapt and who was on a rich vain of form. After 5 holes John had raced away to 3up, utilising 2 of his shots very well indeed and whilst I pulled 2 back soon after, at the turn I was back to 2 down. At this point in time, John was just net 4 over so knew the back 9 was gonna be just as tough.

Over the next 6 holes we halved 5, the other going to JP meaning that I was 3 down with 3 to play. Having been a victim on many occasion to our 16th's OOB I watched John suffer the same fate off the tee and a glimmer of hope was borne. A real shame on Johns round was this hole as it really did tear up an impressive card and even though I had my work cut out, still had a chance the draw the match. But then it all changed.....

......I bumped into Scouser. It freaked me out and I could no longer focus 

And because of scousers face putting me off, I proceeded to hit the greenside bunker on the 17th before thinning it out, to the back of the 1st green.....game over.

Was a pleasure meeting and playing with yet another forummer and a word of warning to the rest of my group, John drove the ball long and accurately and putts with minimal fuss, with a lot of conviction. On tonights showing, whoever got him the auction has quite simply, a bargain! Well played, thoroughly deserved :thup:.

Final points tally Odvan 34 vs JPenno 69 (inc 20 win points). Will pm the card for validation Birchy.


----------



## Jack_bfc (Jun 21, 2014)

Valentino said:



			14th is ok for me
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I can do 14th if it works better for all!


----------



## louise_a (Jun 21, 2014)

I am available Monday or Tuesday this week if anyone is free then.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 21, 2014)

louise_a said:



			I am available Monday or Tuesday this week if anyone is free then.
		
Click to expand...

Im keeping off golf for next 4-5 days after Yesterday 

How you fixed for week commencing 30th June? Can maybe get 4 of us from our group together for matches somewhere?


----------



## louise_a (Jun 21, 2014)

I cant do w/c 30th, I have a 4 matchplay games booked plus our weekly comp.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 21, 2014)

louise_a said:



			I cant do w/c 30th, I have a 4 matchplay games booked plus our weekly comp.
		
Click to expand...

Week after that looking any better?


----------



## louise_a (Jun 21, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Week after that looking any better? 

Click to expand...

yes, any day but Monday and Thursday.


----------



## thepodgster (Jun 21, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Ok, losers sorry...........fellow competitiors in my group

Peter and Podge, do you want to play me at Wallasey?

Danny - Maybe get Birchy to host us at Bolton?

Jack - Iain has said he can host us at Fairhaven

I'm available as follows currently

14/15th July after 4.30 but would suggest as it's open week Wallasey might not be an option
30/31st July after 4.30
13/14th Aug after 4.30
27/28th Aug after 4.30

Speak up gents, 8 dates for 4 games.
		
Click to expand...

Val, I have never played Wallasey (that I can remember) so would happily take one of the 30/31 July dates if others want a knock plus I am on leave by then so can play any time


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 22, 2014)

Me and Huds planning to play at my place next Sunday if anyone wants to arrange a game for then?


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 22, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			Yes, I can do 14th if it works better for all!
		
Click to expand...



Monday 14th it is then gents....


----------



## Scouser (Jun 22, 2014)

Any one in my group fancy a knock soon?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 22, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Any one in my group fancy a knock soon?
		
Click to expand...


Fairhaven next Sunday if jocko doesn't mind you hacking about?


----------



## Scouser (Jun 22, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Fairhaven next Sunday if jocko doesn't mind you hacking about?
		
Click to expand...

I may actually be available next Sunday was gonna try our comp.... 

U played  it before?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 22, 2014)

Scouser said:



			I may actually be available next Sunday was gonna try our comp.... 

U played  it before?
		
Click to expand...

Not that it matters anyway like but yeah.

You won't beat me so don't use the excuse of course knowledge blah blah blah


----------



## Scouser (Jun 22, 2014)

W



Stuart_C said:



			Not that it matters anyway like but yeah.

You won't beat me so don't use the excuse of course knowledge blah blah blah
		
Click to expand...

Kicked your but last time we met....  So knob off


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 22, 2014)

More than welcome Gents me and Huds booked on at 8.32 to appease the better halves.......

Let me know if you fancy it then that's a fourball . In great condition today..... Shame I cocked up the back 9!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 22, 2014)

Scouser said:



			W
Kicked your but last time we met....  So knob off
		
Click to expand...

Are you playing or what?


----------



## Scouser (Jun 22, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Are you playing or what?
		
Click to expand...

R u driving


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 22, 2014)

Scouser said:



			R u driving
		
Click to expand...

Yeah


----------



## Scouser (Jun 22, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Yeah
		
Click to expand...

Iain if it's alright with u can I confirm Tuesday at the latest?


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 22, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Iain if it's alright with u can I confirm Tuesday at the latest?
		
Click to expand...

No worries mate just let me know, booked for 4 anyway so no rush


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 22, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Iain if it's alright with u can I confirm Tuesday at the latest?
		
Click to expand...

Tart!


----------



## Vikingman (Jun 22, 2014)

About time I chucked my hat in the ring again and start to get my remaining games played.

Still got to play GarryinDerry, Centuryg5 and Stu C.

If any of you guys are available let me know and we'll get it sorted.

Offer still stands to anyone needing a host to play a match.


----------



## Scouser (Jun 22, 2014)

Vikingman said:



			About time I chucked my hat in the ring again and start to get my remaining games played.

Still got to play GarryinDerry, Centuryg5 and Stu C.

If any of you guys are available let me know and we'll get it sorted.

Offer still stands to anyone needing a host to play a match.
		
Click to expand...

Take Dave up as a host... Blundells Hill is a stunning course...  And apart from beating me in the oom Dave it a top bloke


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 22, 2014)

Vikingman said:



			About time I chucked my hat in the ring again and start to get my remaining games played.

Still got to play GarryinDerry, Centuryg5 and Stu C.

If any of you guys are available let me know and we'll get it sorted.

Offer still stands to anyone needing a host to play a match.
		
Click to expand...

Karl fancy it this Wednesday or Friday, at Blundells if Dave is available?


----------



## Karl102 (Jun 22, 2014)

Struggling this week pal.... Lots on at the min....


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 22, 2014)

Vikingman said:



			About time I chucked my hat in the ring again and start to get my remaining games played.

Still got to play GarryinDerry, Centuryg5 and Stu C.

If any of you guys are available let me know and we'll get it sorted.

Offer still stands to anyone needing a host to play a match.
		
Click to expand...

If Scouser's bird doesn't let him play on Sunday i'll play you in your own back yard if you want?


----------



## r11john (Jun 22, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Format now decided.


Matchplay format to decide OOM ranking for the finale.

1st round
16 players get drawn out into 8 matches.

2nd round
8 winners from last round drawn out to play each other. Bottom 8 drawn to play each other too.

3rd round
4 winners from top matches drawn out into 2 matches
4 losers from top matches drawn out into 2 matches
4 winners from bottom matches drawn out into 2 matches
4 losers from bottom matches drawn into 2 matches

4th round
Last 16 matches are decided by the above procedure and will decide the rank 1-16 for the final. Each seeding position either comes with a monetary value or points to take into the final.

Grand Finale
Full handicap medal at a venue in the north west starting with the rankings decided from the matchplay. This is a bit like the fedex cup where everybody still has some chance but the top rankers have the best chance.

Currently based on 16. If we get more some tweaking will be required.

Please state if you want to play on this thread etc.

1.Birchy
2.Valentino
3.Huds1475
4.Bluewolf
5.r 11 john
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
		
Click to expand...

I would like to be involved?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 22, 2014)

r11john said:



			I would like to be involved?
		
Click to expand...

Johnny come lately...


----------



## peterlav (Jun 23, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Ok, losers sorry...........fellow competitiors in my group

Peter and Podge, do you want to play me at Wallasey?

Danny - Maybe get Birchy to host us at Bolton?

Jack - Iain has said he can host us at Fairhaven

I'm available as follows currently

14/15th July after 4.30 but would suggest as it's open week Wallasey might not be an option
30/31st July after 4.30
13/14th Aug after 4.30
27/28th Aug after 4.30

Speak up gents, 8 dates for 4 games.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Val, I'll check my Rota tomorrow, been looking forward to playing Wallasey

Podgster, replied to your message

Just leaves Big Dan to sort out!!!


----------



## Vikingman (Jun 23, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Karl fancy it this Wednesday or Friday, at Blundells if Dave is available?
		
Click to expand...

Just for info, Wednesday evenings are a bit of a no no because there's a midweek nine hole comp and it gets rammed.


----------



## Vikingman (Jun 23, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			If Scouser's bird doesn't let him play on Sunday i'll play you in your own back yard if you want?
		
Click to expand...

Club comp is on Sunday mate.

Could do Saturday afternoon if you fancy it but its a bit more expensive at weekends.

Next week could do Monday or Friday night.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 23, 2014)

Karl102 said:



			Struggling this week pal.... Lots on at the min....
		
Click to expand...

ok matey, how's next week for you?

Possibly Friday, going on Dave's post.


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 24, 2014)

Scouser/Stu, you ok for this Sunday? 

If not I can try to get another couple, I know you were checking etc.....


----------



## Scouser (Jun 24, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Scouser/Stu, you ok for this Sunday? 

If not I can try to get another couple, I know you were checking etc.....
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Iain was gonna post a bit later... No go for me unfortunately.  Another time hopefully


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 24, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Sorry Iain was gonna post a bit later... No go for me unfortunately.  Another time hopefully
		
Click to expand...

No probs Ian, welcome anytime just give me a shout...

Spare couple of places at mine on Sunday morning now if anyone fancies it....?


----------



## Val (Jun 24, 2014)

thepodgster said:



			Val, I have never played Wallasey (that I can remember) so would happily take one of the 30/31 July dates if others want a knock plus I am on leave by then so can play any time
		
Click to expand...

Let's go with the 30th current mate but will confirm nearer the time


----------



## Val (Jun 24, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Cheers Val, I'll check my Rota tomorrow, been looking forward to playing Wallasey

Podgster, replied to your message

Just leaves Big Dan to sort out!!!
		
Click to expand...

No probs Peter, 14th July is out as is 30th if Podge confirms. All other dates ok at present.


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 24, 2014)

Valentino said:



			No probs Peter, 14th July is out as is 30th if Podge confirms. All other dates ok at present.
		
Click to expand...

My knee is sorted Val so will need to get down for a game when you're back.... OOM if possible would be good if not will tag along whenever :cheers:


----------



## Val (Jun 24, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			My knee is sorted Val so will need to get down for a game when you're back.... OOM if possible would be good if not will tag along whenever :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Anytime mate, back home now mate, jet lagged and skinto


----------



## peterlav (Jun 26, 2014)

Val, July 30/31 are the only 2 dates I can do from your list, as I'm either working late shift or on call for the other dates

Dan & Podge, I have some days off work booked if we can try to sort something:
July 17, 18, 23, 24, 25
August 22

Cheers


----------



## Val (Jun 27, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Val, July 30/31 are the only 2 dates I can do from your list, as I'm either working late shift or on call for the other dates

Dan & Podge, I have some days off work booked if we can try to sort something:
July 17, 18, 23, 24, 25
August 22

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Lets go with the 31st July Peter?


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 27, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Val, July 30/31 are the only 2 dates I can do from your list, as I'm either working late shift or on call for the other dates

Dan & Podge, I have some days off work booked if we can try to sort something:
July 17, 18, 23, 24, 25
August 22

Cheers
		
Click to expand...




Valentino said:



			Lets go with the 31st July Peter?
		
Click to expand...

Ok, I'm back and capable of holding a club again. Played 18 yesterday and almost broke the hundred barrier .. Still in some pain, but happy to play with it....

Right then, Peter, I could do either the 17th or 18th daytimes (would prefer before lunch on the 18th as I go on holiday later that evening).

Val, Am I right in thinking that you are free at the end of August? If so then I could be available from the 28th onwards..:thup:

Podge, I'm possibly free next week from Mon - Thursday if I can find someone to pick up the kids. If not, then we can try and fit something in over the next few weeks...

Jack, same as Podge mate. If we can't get something arranged before July 19th, then the end of August is looking best, or a weekday round about lunchtime if you're off....


----------



## Val (Jun 27, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Val, Am I right in thinking that you are free at the end of August? If so then I could be available from the 28th onwards..:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Can do the 28th Dan :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 27, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Can do the 28th Dan :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cool, I'll put it in the diary.. Where do you fancy playing? Look for somewhere neutral and if nothing is available then a short trip to Wallasey?


----------



## Val (Jun 27, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Cool, I'll put it in the diary.. Where do you fancy playing? Look for somewhere neutral and if nothing is available then a short trip to Wallasey?
		
Click to expand...

What about Pleasington if Dave will have us?

Alternatives, Bolton if Birchy will take us or if you fancy Wallasey?


----------



## peterlav (Jun 27, 2014)

Val, July 31st is a definite.

Dan, 17th or 18th, I don't mind, whatever is easier for you. The earlier the better for me either day, get home and watch The Open


----------



## Val (Jun 27, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Val, July 31st is a definite.

Dan, 17th or 18th, I don't mind, whatever is easier for you. The earlier the better for me either day, get home and watch The Open
		
Click to expand...

You ok with 4.30-5.00?


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 27, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Val, July 31st is a definite.

Dan, 17th or 18th, I don't mind, whatever is easier for you. The earlier the better for me either day, get home and watch The Open
		
Click to expand...

Ok, make it the 18th then as I'll be working the night of the 16th. Might be a struggle to find anyone to host us, so how about using teeofftimes and booking a local course? One neither of us has played?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 27, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Ok, make it the 18th then as I'll be working the night of the 16th. Might be a struggle to find anyone to host us, so how about using teeofftimes and booking a local course? One neither of us has played?
		
Click to expand...

Your both welcome to play at Royal Lee Park, i'll throw in a sausage barm  for each of you to break the deal if you want??


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 27, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Your both welcome to play at Royal Lee Park, i'll throw in a sausage barm  for each of you to break the deal if you want??
		
Click to expand...

ah, the mythical Lee Park sausage barm!! Deal done matey. I've never played it so I'm happy to lose there.


----------



## Junior (Jun 27, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			ah, the mythical Lee Park sausage barm!! Deal done matey. I've never played it so I'm happy to lose there.
		
Click to expand...


Good to see you back swinging matey !!


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 27, 2014)

Junior said:



			Good to see you back swinging matey !!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers fella. Not swinging well, but swinging nonetheless. Just gonna relax and enjoy the game from now on. I think that the stupid low handicap made me go out and practise a bit too much. Injured the arm and lost the love a little bit. Gonna take it for what it is now. A stroll in the countryside with friends.


----------



## peterlav (Jun 28, 2014)

Valentino said:



			You ok with 4.30-5.00?
		
Click to expand...

Supposed to be working till 4, will be able to get away a little earlier, so will be closer to 5 to get over to Wallasey


----------



## peterlav (Jun 28, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Your both welcome to play at Royal Lee Park, i'll throw in a sausage barm  for each of you to break the deal if you want??
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Stu, haven't played Lee Park for over 20 years! Are you ok to play early doors?


----------



## thepodgster (Jun 28, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Supposed to be working till 4, will be able to get away a little earlier, so will be closer to 5 to get over to Wallasey
		
Click to expand...

Val - happy with 30th - what time suits you as I am off.  Have offered Peterlav a swap if he prefers the 30th and I shall take the 31st so either day for me.

Peterlav - as per inbox

Jack_bfc - as per inbox.  Anyone willing to host a midweek after work in and around Manchester?


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 28, 2014)

thepodgster said:



			Val - happy with 30th - what time suits you as I am off.  Have offered Peterlav a swap if he prefers the 30th and I shall take the 31st so either day for me.

Peterlav - as per inbox

Jack_bfc - as per inbox.  Anyone willing to host a midweek after work in and around Manchester?
		
Click to expand...

when are you free to take me on Podgey.


----------



## thepodgster (Jun 28, 2014)

check your inbox big bad wolf


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 28, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Cheers Stu, haven't played Lee Park for over 20 years! Are you ok to play early doors?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, just try and give us bit of notice mate.


----------



## Val (Jun 28, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Supposed to be working till 4, will be able to get away a little earlier, so will be closer to 5 to get over to Wallasey
		
Click to expand...

I'll book for 5 :thup:


----------



## Val (Jun 28, 2014)

thepodgster said:



			Val - happy with 30th - what time suits you as I am off.  Have offered Peterlav a swap if he prefers the 30th and I shall take the 31st so either day for me.

Peterlav - as per inbox

Jack_bfc - as per inbox.  Anyone willing to host a midweek after work in and around Manchester?
		
Click to expand...

4.30 on is the preference. I'll leave you and peter to sort what days you want and
I'll work around


----------



## 6inchcup (Jun 29, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Cheers fella. Not swinging well, but swinging nonetheless. Just gonna relax and enjoy the game from now on. I think that the stupid low handicap made me go out and practise a bit too much. Injured the arm and lost the love a little bit. Gonna take it for what it is now. A stroll in the countryside with friends.
		
Click to expand...

good to see you back thought you had retired for good,just wondering were you going to find 3 friends!!!!!


----------



## peterlav (Jun 30, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Yes mate, just try and give us bit of notice mate.
		
Click to expand...

It's for Friday 18th July, in the morning


----------



## peterlav (Jun 30, 2014)

Valentino said:



			4.30 on is the preference. I'll leave you and peter to sort what days you want and
I'll work around
		
Click to expand...

I'm ok for either day, Podge was first to arrange, let him choose which he prefers


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 30, 2014)

If stuey, cant sort out for you at Lee park. I normally play on Wed/Thurs/Friday nights so can normally step in, also. I should be reasonably free throughout July.


----------



## Karl102 (Jun 30, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			If stuey, cant sort out for you at Lee park. I normally play on Wed/Thurs/Friday nights so can normally step in, also. I should be reasonably free throughout July.
		
Click to expand...

Wed/Thurs and Friday nights?!?!? how on earth do you get away with it.....


----------



## 6inchcup (Jun 30, 2014)

:ears:



Karl102 said:



			Wed/Thurs and Friday nights?!?!? how on earth do you get away with it.....
		
Click to expand...

from what i  heard he needs the practice.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 30, 2014)

Karl102 said:



			Wed/Thurs and Friday nights?!?!? how on earth do you get away with it.....
		
Click to expand...

Not all 3 in the same week, just generally available on them nights, Saturday and Sundays also, but I charge more by the hour then, sweetie.


----------



## peterlav (Jun 30, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			If stuey, cant sort out for you at Lee park. I normally play on Wed/Thurs/Friday nights so can normally step in, also. I should be reasonably free throughout July.
		
Click to expand...

Me and Dan were looking for 18th July early tee time as I'm off work that day and he's going on holiday later that day. We were going to have a look around at 2 fore 1 etc when Stu offered to host, think he may have offered without realising we have to play early doors?


----------



## peterlav (Jul 1, 2014)

Me & Podge are looking at playing an outside course for our match. He's narrowed it down to 3 courses:
Mere
Portal
Carden Park
Any thoughts on these from people who have played them?


----------



## Odvan (Jul 1, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Me & Podge are looking at playing an outside course for our match. He's narrowed it down to 3 courses:
Mere
Portal
Carden Park
Any thoughts on these from people who have played them?
		
Click to expand...

I'm playing Mere on Friday afternoon as it happens so will let you know if no-one else does/can.


----------



## Junior (Jul 1, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Me & Podge are looking at playing an outside course for our match. He's narrowed it down to 3 courses:
Mere
Portal
Carden Park
Any thoughts on these from people who have played them?
		
Click to expand...

Ive played them all Pete. Mere is the best imo, Carden park 
Is great and i think the Cheshire Course is better than the Niklaus. Portals ok for a hotel type resort course but tbh ive never been a huge fan of the Premier or Championship course there. They are quite easy and ive never found them in good condition.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 1, 2014)

Junior said:



			Ive played them all Pete. Mere is the best imo, Carden park 
Is great and i think the Cheshire Course is better than the Niklaus. Portals ok for a hotel type resort course but tbh ive never been a huge fan of the Premier or Championship course there. They are quite easy and ive never found them in good condition.
		
Click to expand...

They have recently spent a bomb on the Cheshire course at Carden park as well I heard. Not played any of the others myself though.


----------



## peterlav (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for your replies chaps.

Podge, looks like the Chesire course at Carden Park, or Mere. Carden Park available Wed 23rd, both courses available Thu 24th, whichever course/date/time suits you, as I'm off work I can play whenever is easier for you.

Dan, have sent you a message regarding Fri 18th


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 1, 2014)

Not butting in lads,but I'm on days off if you fancy a game at Preston.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 1, 2014)

On the 18th that is


----------



## peterlav (Jul 3, 2014)

gregbwfc said:



			On the 18th that is
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer, but Dan has had to postpone


----------



## peterlav (Jul 3, 2014)

Me and Podge are playing our match at Mere on Thursday 24th July, looking to tee off about 5 o'clock, anyone fancy joining us?


----------



## jpenno (Jul 6, 2014)

Andy Greg, Liverbirdie ,Karl - anyone free for a game on Thursday 17 July after 5.00 - can play anywhere (except my place as closed for corporate day)


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 6, 2014)

jpenno said:



			Andy Greg, Liverbirdie ,Karl - anyone free for a game on Thursday 17 July after 5.00 - can play anywhere (except my place as closed for corporate day)
		
Click to expand...

Possible, or do you fancy a match at Wallasey, with Val. IIRC he is available on 30 or 31st and maybe something like the 15th.

If not , have you played Blundells hill, Dave may be able to host.


----------



## Odvan (Jul 7, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Me and Podge are playing our match at Mere on Thursday 24th July, looking to tee off about 5 o'clock, anyone fancy joining us?
		
Click to expand...

Played Mere on Friday and despite the rain thoroughly enjoyed it. Course layout is really good and the greens were in excellent condition once the water had dispersed. There are points/birdies to be had on this course for sure as there aren't too many long par 4's although plenty of doglegs.

I think you'll both enjoy it - its a course I'd play again for sure and may see how my diary fairs for the 24th - just cant confirm yet.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 7, 2014)

jpenno said:



			Andy Greg, Liverbirdie ,Karl - anyone free for a game on Thursday 17 July after 5.00 - can play anywhere (except my place as closed for corporate day)
		
Click to expand...

Hi J, I'm planning on going to the open that day.
Maybe we can arrange to play in the couple of weeks after. Any courses you fancy playing?


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 8, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Monday 14th it is then gents....
		
Click to expand...


Booked 17.28 for next Monday Val/Jack, that good for you two?

Can move it earlier if you like, sheet pretty clear just now.


----------



## Jack_bfc (Jul 8, 2014)

That's fine by me... I will be 'working from home' on Monday so I could make it up to 30min earlier but no more than that.

But am more than happy either way...


----------



## Val (Jul 8, 2014)

Im also happy to move to around 5 if it's better but either way lets pray for sunshine


----------



## Val (Jul 8, 2014)

Podge/Peter

Unsure which of you has decided to play the 31st July but Liverbirdie and lpenno are coming along but need to be teeing off at 5.15 earliest. I hope this suits.


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 8, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Im also happy to move to around 5 if it's better but either way lets pray for sunshine
		
Click to expand...

Moved it forward a wee bit to 17.12.

Long range forecast is for a shower, long way off yet though.

Edit, I've booked a fourball if anyone else fancies joining up?


----------



## jpenno (Jul 8, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Podge/Peter

Unsure which of you has decided to play the 31st July but Liverbirdie and lpenno are coming along but need to be teeing off at 5.15 earliest. I hope this suits.
		
Click to expand...

Val have you booked a tee time for 31st?


----------



## Val (Jul 8, 2014)

jpenno said:



			Val have you booked a tee time for 31st?
		
Click to expand...

Not yet pal, why?


----------



## jpenno (Jul 8, 2014)

Was just checking as need to sort work out for early dart ;-) - anytime suits me


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 8, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Podge/Peter

Unsure which of you has decided to play the 31st July but Liverbirdie and lpenno are coming along but need to be teeing off at 5.15 earliest. I hope this suits.
		
Click to expand...

5.15 onwards is great for me, 5.30 is perfect Val.


----------



## peterlav (Jul 8, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Podge/Peter

Unsure which of you has decided to play the 31st July but Liverbirdie and lpenno are coming along but need to be teeing off at 5.15 earliest. I hope this suits.
		
Click to expand...

I'm happy with 30th or 31st, I said I'd leave it to Podge to decide as he was first to organise with you


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 13, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Moved it forward a wee bit to 17.12.

Long range forecast is for a shower, long way off yet though.

Edit, I've booked a fourball if anyone else fancies joining up?
		
Click to expand...

Val, Jack you both still ok for tomorrow?

I'll be there about 4.45 or so. I'm the one missing 3 footers on he practice green 

Weather looks good, wee bit if breeze and dry. Looking forward to getting back out.

Still a spare slot if anyone fancies making up a 4?


----------



## Jack_bfc (Jul 13, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Val, Jack you both still ok for tomorrow?

I'll be there about 4.45 or so. I'm the one missing 3 footers on he practice green 

Weather looks good, wee bit if breeze and dry. Looking forward to getting back out.

Still a spare slot if anyone fancies making up a 4?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, absolutely. Looking forward to playing the course. Hope i can take todays form into tomorrow!!!


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 13, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			Yes, absolutely. Looking forward to playing the course. Hope i can take todays form into tomorrow!!!
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff.

I'm hoping my form from Saturday will never return!!


----------



## Val (Jul 14, 2014)

Ok for me too, looking forward to it


----------



## Jack_bfc (Jul 14, 2014)

Currently wet and windy on the Fylde coast...

Could be interesting!!


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 14, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			Currently wet and windy on the Fylde coast...

Could be interesting!!
		
Click to expand...

Just looking out the window at the rain starting. On,y meant to be light showers, hopefully that's right......

Pretty breezy though.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 14, 2014)

Sounds like tonights match could be interesting 

Are we having hole by hole updates with video replays via phone uplink? :rofl:


----------



## Val (Jul 14, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Sounds like tonights match could be interesting 

Are we having hole by hole updates with video replays via phone uplink? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I'll do you a blow by blow on twitter if you like


----------



## Val (Jul 14, 2014)

Suppose i best put our match details here seen as jack only posts here.

I won 2up at Fairhaven tonight hosted by the gent IainNWJ in a tough wind with some light rain coming and going.

4 down at the turn after a great front 9 from Mick, 42 to the turn (6 over) not bad for first time playing the course off 19.

I rallied on the back 9 playing steady stuff, 43 (6 over).

Points, 68 for me and 38 for Mick (JackBFC). 

Thaks for the game Mick and Iain.

Scorecard below


----------



## Jack_bfc (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for the game fella's! 

Great course I have not had the pleasure to play before despite driving past hundreds of times!

The wind, the rough and the deep bunkers made it a tough test! 

As is plain to see from the card that I manged to play really well in the front nine then wilted under the 'matchplay pressure' on the back nine! Playing some tired shots and being punished for them!

Still a good game with decent chaps, who I hope to join on some future meets as the tales from previous outings sounded entertaining!!!!!

I need to be able to handle the pressure when the going gets tough! Bring on the next one!


----------



## Birchy (Jul 15, 2014)

Well played gents! A fine example of the matchplay rollercoaster there!

Not surprised you both enjoyed the course, its a cracker :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2014)

That scoring has confused me ? 5 points for a par ? Have a missed something :mmm:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That scoring has confused me ? 5 points for a par ? Have a missed something :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Matchplay format with 5 points for winning a hole and 2 points for a half. 20 points for winning the match.

Keeps something riding on every hole and forms the rankings for the final. Bit like fedex cup ranking points etc.


----------



## Jack_bfc (Jul 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That scoring has confused me ? 5 points for a par ? Have a missed something :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

5 points for winning the hole , 2 for a half...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2014)

Cheers guys - that's pretty inventive - :thup:


----------



## Jack_bfc (Jul 15, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Well played gents! A fine example of the matchplay rollercoaster there!

Not surprised you both enjoyed the course, its a cracker :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Its an interesting mix of links feel fairways, rough and bunkers.  With some big trees to negotiate and a couple of distinct parkland feel holes.

I would like to give it another go when its not so windy  I need to get my HC down far enough to get in our HC team and then get to play Fairhaven, Lytham St annes and St annes old links...


----------



## Val (Jul 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Cheers guys - that's pretty inventive - :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Keeps interest for 18 holes


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 15, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			Its an interesting mix of links feel fairways, rough and bunkers.  With some big trees to negotiate and a couple of distinct parkland feel holes.

I would like to give it another go when its not so windy  I need to get my HC down far enough to get in our HC team and then get to play Fairhaven, Lytham St annes and St annes old links...

Click to expand...

Welcome anytime Jack, just give me a shout when you fancy a game :thup:

Cheers for coming down last night gents, a good game to watch! You both played some pretty admirable stuff as the wind and rain made it very difficult last night, especially as its rock hard and the right being up :clap:


----------



## Jack_bfc (Jul 15, 2014)

Cheers NWJ.. 

I will happily host similar match at Green Drive if anyone is interested from another group...

Or if you just fancy a knock of an evening, let me know...


----------



## thepodgster (Jul 16, 2014)

peterlav said:



			I'm happy with 30th or 31st, I said I'd leave it to Podge to decide as he was first to organise with you
		
Click to expand...

I'll take the 31st then if it is ok.  Just let me know what time Val


----------



## Val (Jul 21, 2014)

thepodgster said:



			I'll take the 31st then if it is ok.  Just let me know what time Val
		
Click to expand...

Just noticed this so apologies for late response.

Time will be 5.30pm, 4 ball with you, me, Liverbirdie and Jpenno.


----------



## Val (Jul 21, 2014)

peterlav said:



			I'm happy with 30th or 31st, I said I'd leave it to Podge to decide as he was first to organise with you
		
Click to expand...

Peter, can you confirm you are ok with the 30th at 5.15 or 5.30, your call time wise.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 21, 2014)

Just adding to this, if anyone wants to play a match at Preston, I'm good for Tues-Thurs this week and the same next week.
J, if you want to get our match in over the next week or so, just let me know.
I'm sure we'll get someone to host us.
Or if any of you just fancy a knock anyway, get in touch.


----------



## peterlav (Jul 21, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Peter, can you confirm you are ok with the 30th at 5.15 or 5.30, your call time wise.
		
Click to expand...

All good mate, looking forward to it, whichever time is best for you, I'm easy


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 21, 2014)

gregbwfc said:



			Just adding to this, if anyone wants to play a match at Preston, I'm good for Tues-Thurs this week and the same next week.
J, if you want to get our match in over the next week or so, just let me know.
I'm sure we'll get someone to host us.
Or if any of you just fancy a knock anyway, get in touch.
		
Click to expand...

Can probably host next week Andy if any use to you?

Might also be interested in a game this Thursday, need to check when I'm back into work mode tomorrow though.....


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 22, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Can probably host next week Andy if any use to you?

Might also be interested in a game this Thursday, need to check when I'm back into work mode tomorrow though.....
		
Click to expand...

Thursday would be good, comp on til 3:30 and then free afterwards.
Just played 9 after work now, course in good condition but greens a bit on the slow side , smooth enough though.
Let me know if you fancy it.
I'll wait for J to get in touch re. our match and thanks for the very generous offer (again :thup


----------



## jpenno (Jul 22, 2014)

Greg, I cant play Thursday this week as already playing weds, sat and sunday!

I am then away from 15 to 25 August


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 22, 2014)

No problem mate,think Iain was meaning a casual game at Preston this week, maybe hosting us next week.
Where are you based btw ?
Don't want you having to travel too far if you're working til gone 4pm.
Ok anywhere for me, I'm either off or finish at 3.
As I've said before, there's no rush.:thup:


----------



## Val (Jul 22, 2014)

peterlav said:



			All good mate, looking forward to it, whichever time is best for you, I'm easy
		
Click to expand...

Booked for 5.20 pal :thup:

Space for 2 more if anyone is free, should add its 5.20 on Wednesday the 30th


----------



## Val (Jul 22, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Just noticed this so apologies for late response.

Time will be 5.30pm, 4 ball with you, me, Liverbirdie and Jpenno.
		
Click to expand...

Podge, LB, Jpenno

Tee booked for 5.28, can you all confirm you are still playing.

:thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 22, 2014)

gregbwfc said:



			Thursday would be good, comp on til 3:30 and then free afterwards.
Just played 9 after work now, course in good condition but greens a bit on the slow side , smooth enough though.
Let me know if you fancy it.
I'll wait for J to get in touch re. our match and thanks for the very generous offer (again :thup

Click to expand...

No worries, me and Qwerty booked on mine Thursday for 4.30 if you fancy a game?

Should be able to host next week, if anyone fancies it let me know and I'll check my work and the calendar at the club.

Edit, anyone else fancy a knock Thursday at 4.30 let me know:thup:


----------



## jpenno (Jul 22, 2014)

gregbwfc said:



			No problem mate,think Iain was meaning a casual game at Preston this week, maybe hosting us next week.
Where are you based btw ?
Don't want you having to travel too far if you're working til gone 4pm.
Ok anywhere for me, I'm either off or finish at 3.
As I've said before, there's no rush.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

As I am my own boss (partner in the firm) I can usually sort my hours out to suit (subject to clients etc). Based in Widnes but work in Bury so happy anywhere in Northwest


----------



## thepodgster (Jul 23, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Podge, LB, Jpenno

Tee booked for 5.28, can you all confirm you are still playing.

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

All ok for this callsign


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 23, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			No worries, me and Qwerty booked on mine Thursday for 4.30 if you fancy a game?

Should be able to host next week, if anyone fancies it let me know and I'll check my work and the calendar at the club.

Edit, anyone else fancy a knock Thursday at 4.30 let me know:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate I'll give someone else first shout but if there's still space tomorrow, I'll get in touch.


----------



## jpenno (Jul 23, 2014)

thepodgster said:



			All ok for this callsign
		
Click to expand...

fine with me see you there


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 23, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Podge, LB, Jpenno

Tee booked for 5.28, can you all confirm you are still playing.

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yep, ok val


----------



## peterlav (Aug 6, 2014)

How is everyone getting on organising their matches? In Group A (with big Dan's injury problems) I think there are only 2 fixtures left to play and we're all done.

Any thoughts on date and location for Final Day?


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 6, 2014)

peterlav said:



			How is everyone getting on organising their matches? In Group A (with big Dan's injury problems) I think there are only 2 fixtures left to play and we're all done.

Any thoughts on date and location for Final Day?
		
Click to expand...

Don't 100% count me out yet Big Man.. I may make a Lazarus like recovery and try and fit in some games in the next few weeks if people are available...


----------



## thepodgster (Aug 6, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Don't 100% count me out yet Big Man.. I may make a Lazarus like recovery and try and fit in some games in the next few weeks if people are available... 

Click to expand...

Give me a shout as I am off for 3 weeks


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 6, 2014)

peterlav said:



			How is everyone getting on organising their matches? In Group A (with big Dan's injury problems) I think there are only 2 fixtures left to play and we're all done.

*Any thoughts on date and location for Final Day?*

Click to expand...

Pete, it's confirmed as Wallasey 12th October Â£70 mate


----------



## Birchy (Aug 6, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Pete, it's confirmed as Wallasey 12th October Â£70 mate
		
Click to expand...

Will be cheaper than Â£70 but that's the maximum it will be. Will be putting a thread up today with proper details :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Aug 6, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Don't 100% count me out yet Big Man.. I may make a Lazarus like recovery and try and fit in some games in the next few weeks if people are available... 

Click to expand...

Never too late to rejoin mate. The final is 12th October so you've got pretty much until then to get the games in.

P.S Cant reply on Twitter atm. Time stamps and all that


----------



## Val (Aug 6, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Pete, it's confirmed as Wallasey 12th October Â£70 mate
		
Click to expand...

We do need the right number for this though Stu, Birchy will advise accordingly today.


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 6, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Never too late to rejoin mate. The final is 12th October so you've got pretty much until then to get the games in.

P.S Cant reply on Twitter atm. Time stamps and all that 

Click to expand...

Cheers mate. Sorry for being my usual pain in the ass, but that's why you all like me.. My unpredictability... And my winning personality... And my modesty.. 

Oh, Podge mate. How does next Thursday sound. I should be able to tee off anytime around 11-13:00 (will be working on Wednesday and Thursday nights). Happy to play anywhere relatively local.. :thup:


----------



## thepodgster (Aug 6, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Cheers mate. Sorry for being my usual pain in the ass, but that's why you all like me.. My unpredictability... And my winning personality... And my modesty.. 

Oh, Podge mate. How does next Thursday sound. I should be able to tee off anytime around 11-13:00 (will be working on Wednesday and Thursday nights). Happy to play anywhere relatively local.. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

When and where you thinking?  I'm happy to use up some 2-4-1 vouchers somewhere unless you have somewhere decent enough in mind


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 6, 2014)

thepodgster said:



			When and where you thinking?  I'm happy to use up some 2-4-1 vouchers somewhere unless you have somewhere decent enough in mind
		
Click to expand...

Not got anywhere specific in mind mate. Is there anywhere relatively local to is both that neither of us have played? Or somewhere we've both played. Karl is on one of his 51 weeks per year holiday so maybe he'd like to join us.


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 6, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Not got anywhere specific in mind mate. Is there anywhere relatively local to is both that neither of us have played? Or somewhere we've both played. Karl is on one of his 51 weeks per year holiday so maybe he'd like to join us.
		
Click to expand...

Oi.... That's 12 weeks holiday I will have you know...  Could do with a few more ya know. 
Happy to host you guys at Lymm, but the tee is reserved until 12.30pm that Thursday. Am happy to play somewhere else though


----------



## thepodgster (Aug 6, 2014)

Karl102 said:



			Oi.... That's 12 weeks holiday I will have you know...  Could do with a few more ya know. 
Happy to host you guys at Lymm, but the tee is reserved until 12.30pm that Thursday. Am happy to play somewhere else though 

Click to expand...

If the kitten (ooops sorry i meant wolf) has played Lymm before I would be happy to go there again - if not then I am more than happy for you two to recommend places to go


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 7, 2014)

thepodgster said:



			If the kitten (ooops sorry i meant wolf) has played Lymm before I would be happy to go there again - if not then I am more than happy for you two to recommend places to go
		
Click to expand...

I've played Lymm matey. I got my arse whipped by your dopey mate there.. I did only have one arm and a raging hangover though..... Happy to play Lymm, even with the post lunch tee time...


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 7, 2014)

Great, will get there about 12 guys, unless you want to eat beforehand....


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 7, 2014)

Karl102 said:



			Great, will get there about 12 guys, unless you want to eat beforehand....
		
Click to expand...

12 is great for me matey. I'll be working the night before so I doubt I'll be wanting lunch before we tee off.. :thup:


----------



## thepodgster (Aug 7, 2014)

12 is good for me and i'll be eating beforehand - ready for battle :-0


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 7, 2014)

thepodgster said:



			12 is good for me and i'll be eating beforehand - ready for battle :-0
		
Click to expand...

I suppose a bacon and egg barm wouldn't go amiss would it. Go on then. No harm in a bit of scran before whooping the canary.


----------



## Vikingman (Sep 7, 2014)

Played Sunday 7th September.

Vikingman (68 points) beat Garyinderry (33 points) 3 & 1.

Great game and a pleasure to meet Gary.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 7, 2014)

fantastic game around blundels hill today with vikingman!   lovely course with perfect greens.  

played to handicap and dave still kicked my ass by 3 holes!  :rofl:  

got my driver working today which was a major bonus! well chuffed!  putted well too! 

cheers dave for a smashing day out!


----------

